#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Firmware Krazer KR-WAP254G-N

## thunder

não sei qual o firmware que eu posso usar nela
ela esta com o firmware original tem varios bugs

não encontro este modelo nem no site do fabricante

se alguem poder me ajudar agradeço desde já 

me mandem o link 

se der me espliquem como eu atualizo o firmware

obrigrado a todos

----------


## Victorbd

Parça tem certeza que é *krazer KR-WAP254G-N ao inves de krazer KR-WAP254G-E*

----------


## thunder

tenho sim

----------


## thunder

ela é krazer wispOS firmware v1.0 *KR-WAP254G-N*

----------


## byosni

Amigo, o firmware destes rádios é mesmo uma porcaria, a Krazer deveria melhor muito isto. Nos rádios que estou com problemas, estou colocando aprouter 9.3. Que funciona perfeito. Compro a licença na Linkteck, foi onde encontrei o preço melhor. 
Até mais...





> ela é krazer wispOS firmware v1.0 *KR-WAP254G-N*

----------


## thunder

não tem nenhuma outra forma de atualizar esta pcba
obrigado

----------


## brunocabrini

aqui eu coloquei o da ap router 6.1

----------


## DUHbnu

também tenho um cliente com um destes, tinha o AP Router 6.1...
mas deram um reset muito longo e adeus... 
me deram... parece que ganhei um peso de papel...
Vou tentar instalar por TELNET... se alguém tiver dicas eu agradeço.

----------


## kfdigital

baixa a finware nova (recomendo ap router) deixa ela na pasta raiz do windos ou no pendriver nao esqueça de digita o local de origem no pronpt ex: c: ou d: ou e:, segura o reset, o radio entra no modo tftp, depois no terminal do propt do windos vc manda, tftp -i 192.168.1.6 put (nome da firmware).bin
serve tambem para nanostation so mudando o endereço tipo ''192.168.1.20'' boa sorte!!

----------


## 1929

> baixa a finware nova (recomendo ap router) deixa ela na pasta raiz do windos ou no pendriver nao esqueça de digita o local de origem no pronpt ex: c: ou d: ou e:, segura o reset, o radio entra no modo tftp, depois no terminal do propt do windos vc manda, tftp -i 192.168.1.6 put (nome da firmware).bin
> serve tambem para nanostation so mudando o endereço tipo ''192.168.1.20'' boa sorte!!


O firmware Aprouter 9 serve para nano? Como assim? São chipsets diferentes.
Novidade para mim.

----------


## kfdigital

> O firmware Aprouter 9 serve para nano? Como assim? São chipsets diferentes.
> Novidade para mim.


no caso das nano amigo 1929, faltou eu explicar melhor, caso voce queira reculperar uma nanostation voce baixa o finware no modelo especifico da nano no site da ubiquite e uso o procedimento explicado acima.

----------


## 1929

> no caso das nano amigo 1929, faltou eu explicar melhor, caso voce queira reculperar uma nanostation voce baixa o finware no modelo especifico da nano no site da ubiquite e uso o procedimento explicado acima.


Beleza! Eu particularmente havia entendido assim. Mas como não tinha ficado explicito poderia alguém tentar usar o firmware errado.
Na verdade o que você queria destacar é a maneira como entrar em modo FTP.
é uma informação boa e vai ajudar muito quem ainda não usou esta possibilidade

----------


## raumaster

To passando pelo mesmo problema com esse CPE BGN da Krazer, Ô FIRMWARE RUIM DO CARA***!!! E a Krazer não tem nenhum que serve pra esse modelo especifico lá no site deles, nem no FTP da AllEarth - SIM JÁ TESTEI TODOS, NENHUM FUNCIONA!! Já mandei vários e-mails pro suporte deles e nada de resposta, já postei aqui em outros topicos, e nada! Me deram várias sugestões, e nada! Enfim, a versão 1.0 ou 1.2e que diz vir nesses modelos contém uma PCB com chipset Realktek 8196C, mas o site da Krazer nos confunde dizendo que é um Ralink 3050... na verdade existe um modelo BGN 2T2R com esse chipset, mas há tb o com chipset 8196C da Realktek e esse é 1T1R. Bem, nas minhas andanças pela net procurando um site de uma empresa chamada Argtek, parece ser chinesa e que produz uma linha muito parecida com a da Krazer, inclusive se chama CPE tb, só muda o código. A "caixa" do produto, onde fica antena + AP, tb é parecida, muda um pouco o desing, mas tem o mesmo formato quadrado... Há modelos lá no site deles com antena de 14dbi, não achei de 20dbi e o "interessante" é que utilizam uma PCB de 5 Portas, 4 LAN + 1 WAN como o CPE BGN da Krazer e utiliza o mesmo Chipset 8196C de alta potência 1000W. Lá tem firmwares atualizados, queria colocar nesse modelo da Krazer, mas to com medo de dar merda, mas o produto parece ser o mesmo internamente... E ai, quem tem coragem? Só entrar no site da Argtek que vão achar os firmwares lá para PCBA com chipset 8196C 5 portas e atualizando esse ano de 2012.


Atualização:

Só pra constar, um dia precisei alterar vários radios desses pra outra torre e pra minha raiva total, tive que resetar manualmente todos esses rádios, descer cada um, pra resetar no botão, uma tarefa simples que consistia em apenas mudar o SSID e a chave WPA se transformou num parto. Primeiro pq esse firmware lixo não me permitiu alterar a chave da rede, eu ia lá, setava WPA ou WPA2 e o campo pra preencher a chave simplesmente não aparece! Tentei então resetar o AP pelo proprio firmware e o que q acontece, essa bos*@ se recusa à voltar às configs de fábrica! [email protected] [email protected], como assim, vou ter que subir no telhado de cada cliente pra resetar essa budega no botão?? SIIIMMM! "Que maravilha"!!! Antes ainda tivesse um botão de reset embaixo, como nas antenas da Aquario com firmware integrado, mas não a Krazer gosta do método mais dificil!!! É cada bug ridiculo q tem nesse firmware q vou te falar, parece q nem testam a coisa antes de sair pro mercado!

----------


## 1929

RAumaster, você tentou usar outro navegador? Tem alguns ubiquiti que não tem como alterar algumas config quando abro no firefox ou crome.
Só aceita alterar quando abro o I Explorer.
Não digo que seja o mesmo caso, mas dá uma tentada para conferir.

----------


## raumaster

Internet Explorer e Firefox, tentei nos dois e não consigo dar reset, nem alterar configuração de SSID, Segurança da rede. Tentei rodar tb o assistente pra reconfigurar, sem sucesso, só abre uma pagina em branco. Ja testei em PC's diferentes, é problema de programação do firmware mesmo q é todo bugado.

----------


## 1929

Tchê, isso que você está relatando é algo muito fora do normal. Já tentou um contato direto com o Filzek? 
Nada disso acontece aqui

----------


## raumaster

Já tentei contato com ele, ele nao me responde... ele ta fora do forum desde dia 19... pq será?

----------


## raumaster

Entrei em contato com o Filzek, q me atendeu protamente via e-mail pessoal dele e segundo ele provavelmente o meu antivirus Avast é que tá causando os problemas. Não tive como testar ainda pq todas as CPE's já tão instaladas, não tem nenhuma comigo. Outra coisa, ele pediu o suporte pra me mandar um firmware mais recente pra essas CPE's, mas infelizmente a atualização só é feita via TFTP e não vou descer as antenas dos clientes mais uma vez só para isso, só atualizarei as unidades que chegarem em minhas mãos. Segundo o Eduardo, do suporte técnico, esse novo firmware não tá ainda no site pq o site está passando por uma reformulação.

----------


## byosni

Amigo, se vc tiver o firmware ai, posta aqui pra gente baixar também, já vai ajudar muito a galera. 

Até mais...




> Entrei em contato com o Filzek, q me atendeu protamente via e-mail pessoal dele e segundo ele provavelmente o meu antivirus Avast é que tá causando os problemas. Não tive como testar ainda pq todas as CPE's já tão instaladas, não tem nenhuma comigo. Outra coisa, ele pediu o suporte pra me mandar um firmware mais recente pra essas CPE's, mas infelizmente a atualização só é feita via TFTP e não vou descer as antenas dos clientes mais uma vez só para isso, só atualizarei as unidades que chegarem em minhas mãos. Segundo o Eduardo, do suporte técnico, esse novo firmware não tá ainda no site pq o site está passando por uma reformulação.

----------


## raumaster

kr-wap254g-n-v-2.6-no-lna-CPE.bin o método de atualização é via TFTP, inicie o radio em modo TFTP, entre via IP 192.168.1.6 e carregue o firmware. Façam ai e me digam o que mudou. Na verdade, nao mudou nada, só o Kernel do 2.4 pro 2.6, segundo o Filzek.

----------


## kfdigital

resulmindo ficou bom? ou da no mesmo?

----------


## raumaster

Sei lá, o que o Filzek me falou foi isso daí, que nao tirou nem pos na questão recursos e funcionalidade, só mudou o Kernel... Segundo ele meus problemas é o antivirus Avast, ainda estou por testar isso, to sem nenhuma CPE agora comigo, todas em clientes.

----------


## 1929

Vou guardar o firmware aqui. Mas não vou atualizar porque como eu disse antes, para mim está funcionando correto.

Mas uma coisa me chamou a atenção no nome do arquivo. NO-LNA.

Fiquei com a pulga atrás da orelha, pois o LNA segundo o Filkek era algo que diferenciava estas pcba. Mas pelo nome do arquivo parece que foi retirado este recurso.

Vamos aguardar o Filzek postar alguma coisa a respeito.

----------


## raumaster

Vai ver essas unidades BGN com Realtek não possuem LNA... só as com Ralink, Atheros...

----------


## DUHbnu

*Era uma vez ANKAA...*  
*substituir site de download e nome de arquivo por um atual*

*Atualizando o Firmware via TFTP

Transferindo licença via TFTP
por admin em Sáb Mai 17, 2008 7:47 pm

Atualizando o Firmware via TFTP pelo MS-DOS* * ( Executar: CMD)**

- Primeiramente devemos adicionar os IPs abaixo na sua placa de rede.
- 192.168.1.20 – Mascara: 255.255.255.0
- 192.168.2.20 – Mascara: 255.255.255.0

Para adicionar os dois IPs você deve abrir as conexões de rede e clicar com o botão direito do mouse na placa correspondente.

Clique em Propriedades.
Dê um clique duplo em Protocolo TCP/IP.
Clique em Usar o seguinte endereço IP e digite o primeiro IP no campo “Endereço IP”.
Digite a máscara no campo “Mascara de sub-rede”
Clique no Botão “Avançado”
Na tela “Endereços IP”, clique no botão “Adicionar”
Digite o segundo IP no campo “Endereço IP”
Digite a Máscara no campo “Mascara de sub-rede”
Clique em OK

Crie uma pasta na raiz de seu HD (Exemplo: c:\firmware)

Faça o download do firmware correspondente ao seu rádio em http://www.ankaa.com.br/ – Opção Drives e Manuais. Salve na pasta
(ver o Site que atualmente tem o firmware desejado)

que você criou.

Acesse o Prompt de Comando através do Botão Iniciar de seu Windows (Iniciar – Programas – Acessórios)

Acesse a sua pasta criada
Cd\nome_da_pasta

Ligue o cabo de rede que sai da placa que você configurou na porta 2 de seu equipamento (no caso do Ovislink, é na porta 1)

Com o rádio DESLIGADO, pressione o botão Reset, mantendo-o pressionado enquanto você liga o equipamento. Mantenha pressionado

por aproximadamente 5 segundos.

No Prompt de comando, já dentro de sua pasta, digite o seguinte comando:

tftp –i 192.168.1.6 put ital8186v6_1-ptbr.bin* *(colocar o nome correto do arquivo a ser carregado)**

Aparecerá uma mensagem informando que o firmware foi transferido com sucesso. Caso apareça alguma outra mensagem, repita os

passos acima.

Após a transferência, o seu rádio será reinicializado e voltará com o IP 192.168.2.1

Acesse o mesmo pelo seu navegador digitando: http://192.168.2.1/ na barra de endereço

Acesse o menu licença e no campo indicado, mande localizar o arquivo de licença com a extensão .DAT, correspondente ao MAC

indicado na página.[]s
Admin
Ankaa Wireless Solutions
http://www.ankaa.com.br 

☼ ▼Gostou clique na estrela abaixo.*

----------


## 1929

> Vai ver essas unidades BGN com Realtek não possuem LNA... só as com Ralink, Atheros...


Sim, no catálogo da Krazer, os rádios com o RTL 8196 não diz que trabalham com LNA.
Já os Ralink e Atheros tem isso na descrição.
Será que era isso que estava dando 'xuxo' nestes rádios? Os que tenho aqui comprei faz poucos dias e não deu isso que você citou. De repente já vieram com o firmaware corrigido.
Comprei 10, com receio.
Mas já fiz nova compra.

----------


## mestresan

comprei esse modelo hj.. achando q era "bom" .. mas to vendo que é pior que o meu 3com 101A ... gerenciador fraco, mal feito ...
buscando atualizacao do firmware, encontro esse topico...
tentei atualizar usando o tftp, mas aqui resultou em connect timeout ...
o meu está com o firm 1.2e

Alguem sabe SE é possivel controlar a tal potencia ate os 1000mw ?! nao achei opcao nenhuma disso.. e nem tem como comprovar se tem isso mesmo, oque to achando muito dificil chegar perto !

no gerenciador, mostra o nome do roteador como o desse topico, mas na carcaça, mostra o modelo E ....
porem, pelas caracteristicas no site da allearth, o modelo E é apenas 54Mpbs, mas este ao menos está usando 150Mbps na conexao, 802.11n
q tosco isso....

----------


## raumaster

> Sim, no catálogo da Krazer, os rádios com o RTL 8196 não diz que trabalham com LNA.
> Já os Ralink e Atheros tem isso na descrição.
> Será que era isso que estava dando 'xuxo' nestes rádios? Os que tenho aqui comprei faz poucos dias e não deu isso que você citou. De repente já vieram com o firmaware corrigido.
> Comprei 10, com receio.
> Mas já fiz nova compra.


Vai saber... ainda não tive como atualizar para esse firmware q me passaram...




> comprei esse modelo hj.. achando q era "bom" .. mas to vendo que é pior que o meu 3com 101A ... gerenciador fraco, mal feito ...
> buscando atualizacao do firmware, encontro esse topico...
> tentei atualizar usando o tftp, mas aqui resultou em connect timeout ...
> o meu está com o firm 1.2e
> 
> Alguem sabe SE é possivel controlar a tal potencia ate os 1000mw ?! nao achei opcao nenhuma disso.. e nem tem como comprovar se tem isso mesmo, oque to achando muito dificil chegar perto !
> 
> no gerenciador, mostra o nome do roteador como o desse topico, mas na carcaça, mostra o modelo E ....
> porem, pelas caracteristicas no site da allearth, o modelo E é apenas 54Mpbs, mas este ao menos está usando 150Mbps na conexao, 802.11n
> q tosco isso....


Seguindo a lógica, 100% de potência seria 1000mW no modo B e 500Mw no modo G/N, se o firmware segue a lógica, logo se reduzir pra 15% a potência, teriamos 150 e 75mW de potência, dependendo do modo 802.11 usado. 

Pois é, tb percebi isso, na carcaça dos roteadores vem com "E" na carcaça, mas tão vindo com padrão N, realmente muito tosco! Pra mim acabaram as PCBA G e sobraram carcaças "E" na fabrica e tão vendendo assim mesmo, não se disporam em derreter o plastico pra moldar novamente ja que o "E" está em alto relevo e não numa etiqueta ou pintura que pudessem ser apagados. Muita falta de esmero isso daí!

----------


## Marcioaferreira

Comprei este roteador pra uso domestico pra controlar a velocidade de banda para três computadores e já esta me fazendo raiva, funciona um certo tempo e do nada trava muitas das vezes navega e a internet fica lenta mesmo no ponto liberado , firmware pra ele não existe no site da KRAZER, encostei ele e voltei a usar meu antigo roteador tplink nd940 e só alegria não me da problemas, de quê adianta lançar vários modelos de pcbas, cpes e roteadores se a maioria da problemas não seria muito melhor lançar um modelo só que funcionasse não dando dor de cabeça aos técnicos e usuários, a KRAZER poderia ser líder de mercado mas no entanto parece ser líder de desafetos.

----------


## raumaster

Estou usando algumas CPE's que tem aparentemente o mesma placa desse modelo roteador indoor e pelo menos no cliente elas tão operando relativamente bem, mas com potência baixa, em 15 ou 35%. Experimenta reduzir a potência de 100 para 15% e veja se para de travar. Em 100% é potência além do necessário pra uso comum.

----------


## delfim

Firmware bug sério em 1.2e ARG-1210
http://www.argtek.com/style/frame/te...r_1/spacer.gif

ARG-1210 (8196C) com 1.2e firmware antigo foi descoberto problema grave na instalação da mesma rede local. Isso resulta da falta de hub ou switch, e depois toda a rede local não funciona quando há dois ou mais ARG-1210 com firmware 1.2e em rede local mesmo. Esse status também aconteceu na configuração WDS. A Realtek já liberou o novo firmware 2.5 & 2.5.2 para 8196C para resolver este bug. Vamos manter a acompanhar este caso até a solução perfeita. 

A Versão 2.5 8196C para o servidor Web Emergência. 
http://www.argtek.com/comm/upfile/d_111114_09402.zip 

PS: 1.2e atualização para 2.5 tem que usar o Servidor Web Emergência para transferir.

 A krazer so mudou as imagens do firm mais e da Realtek vc encontra la...
ele trabalha com múltiplos aps virtuais.

--------------------------------------------

----------


## naxneri

Estava com problema com o 1.2e e com o 2.5, me passaram o 2.6 ainda tenho problema de velocidade mais melhorou muito no padrão B/G tenho que migrar para o padrao N para testa melhor.
Se alguém precisa esta em baixo

----------


## 1929

> Estava com problema com o 1.2e e com o 2.5, me passaram o 2.6 ainda tenho problema de velocidade mais melhorou muito no padrão B/G tenho que migrar para o padrao N para testa melhor.
> Se alguém precisa esta em baixo


Amigo, porque são dois arquivos, part1 e part2?

Estou usando a versão 1.2 por enquanto sem problemas mas quero fazer um teste.

----------


## jmathayde

Comprei dois deste a um tempo atras nunca me encomodaram , nunca mesmo estão la trabalhando a toda , talvez nao me encomodaram pois nao usei em N ainda falto verba para a mudança da repetidora.

----------


## naxneri

> Amigo, porque são dois arquivos, part1 e part2?
> 
> Estou usando a versão 1.2 por enquanto sem problemas mas quero fazer um teste.


esta em dois arquivo porque o forum nao estava aceitando anexo de 2 mega, ai dividi pelo winrar e só extrair que junta

----------


## 1929

Desconfiava, mas como em questão de firmware não dá para brincar senão pode perder o equipamento, dái a dúvida.
Grato

----------


## mestresan

eta trabalho danado pra atualizar... aqui comecou a dar pane... nao conseguia fazer reconhecer o ip correto usando o cabo.. aff

esse firm 2.5 ou 2.6 da krazer ta bugado, se vc abre a tela (popup) dos clientes wireless, vc nao consegue mais acessar o painel, somente se resetar.
No mais, ainda nao vi diferenca significativa

----------


## naxneri

> eta trabalho danado pra atualizar... aqui comecou a dar pane... nao conseguia fazer reconhecer o ip correto usando o cabo.. aff
> 
> esse firm 2.5 ou 2.6 da krazer ta bugado, se vc abre a tela (popup) dos clientes wireless, vc nao consegue mais acessar o painel, somente se resetar.
> No mais, ainda nao vi diferenca significativa


Melhor forma de atualizar firmware é por tftp.
Esses firmware 2.5 ou 2.6 comparado com o que vem melhora algumas coisas principalmente as opções que só é habilitado em N e outras em b/g.
Outras questões não sei se melhora minha placa veio com defeito mandei hoje para a krazer.

----------


## raumaster

Aqui funcionou perfeitamente, mas esse firmware é pra CPE apenas! Atualiza com o radio em modo tftp. Entra via web e manda atualizar.

----------


## mestresan

> Aqui funcionou perfeitamente, mas esse firmware é pra CPE apenas! Atualiza com o radio em modo tftp. Entra via web e manda atualizar.


usei no roteador mesmo... está funcionando... aparentemente OK... so o bug que relatei  :Frown:

----------


## Ronaldobh

A maior merda que fiz foi ter comprado este roteador. Vem com firmware da Krazer que uma verdadeira porcaria. A Krazer deveria tomar vergonha na cara e lançar um firmware compativel com o da APROUTER.

----------


## Marcioaferreira

Cara o meu me fez tanta raiva com travamento do nada com internet não funcionando do nada que encostei ele, e olha que o meu era pra uso residencial como eu disse num post anterior a krazer foi uma decepção 
undefined

----------


## mestresan

eu tb comprei achando q era o "power"!! ... mas... decepcao  :Frown: 
uso apenas no meu ap.. pra conectar os notes e celulares... e pra 1 ou 2 vizinhos
nao está me dando dor de cabeca... mas, longe de ser oque eu esperava de toda a "potencia" vendida....
vou ver se compro um foderoso dlink gamer (acho que é dlink, nao lembro agora)...

----------


## raumaster

Eles vêm de fabrica configurados pra 100% de potência, 500mW, um exagero! Muitas vezes nem a fonte aguenta fornecer toda potência. Em modo B então se vc seleciona e esquece de reduzir a potência, vai 1 watt! Excesso e poluição do espectro! Tentem reduzir a potência, nada adianta potência elevada se o transmissor dos notebook e outros dispositivos são fraquinhos, o sinal deles ou não chegam no emissor ou é "ensurdesse" com tanta potência! Tem o problema da fonte tb nao aguentar fornecer toda potência, como mencionei. Mas no mais, o firmware desses radios da Krazer é muito ruim, talvez das versões mais high end seja melhor, mas dessas mais baratas, Deus do céu...

----------


## Marcioaferreira

Resolvi o meu problema comprando o netgear wndr4500, dual band 2,4Ghz e 5Ghz caro, mas muito potente e eficiente[COLOR=#fafafa !important]

[/COLOR]http://www.google.com/uds/css/small-logo.png

----------


## mestresan

> Eles vêm de fabrica configurados pra 100% de potência, 500mW, um exagero! Muitas vezes nem a fonte aguenta fornecer toda potência. Em modo B então se vc seleciona e esquece de reduzir a potência, vai 1 watt! Excesso e poluição do espectro! Tentem reduzir a potência, nada adianta potência elevada se o transmissor dos notebook e outros dispositivos são fraquinhos, o sinal deles ou não chegam no emissor ou é "ensurdesse" com tanta potência! Tem o problema da fonte tb nao aguentar fornecer toda potência, como mencionei. Mas no mais, o firmware desses radios da Krazer é muito ruim, talvez das versões mais high end seja melhor, mas dessas mais baratas, Deus do céu...


entao, estava usando 100%, configurado pra bgn...
alterei pra 15% na semana passada depois que atualizei o firm...
nao mudou nada nas recepcoes... nem aumentou nem diminuiu... ai nem sei se isso está funcionando...
engraçado que, minha mesa com o note fica a 2mts do roteador, rede N, pega no max 72mbps
no meu vizinho de cima, ja vi ficar 150mbps :S

----------


## Marcioaferreira

cara fiz de tudo que era possivel, ate chamei um amigo meu que entende de rede pra ver se dava jeito com configuração quando ele chegou aqui e viu me disse, nao acredito que vc comprou isso, ai perguntei a ele se nao tinha mesmo jeito ele me respondeu que era pra eu mandar uma carta pro silvio santos programa porta da esperança, ai tive que rir e me contentar com a M.... que tinha comprado

----------


## filzek

Boa Noite pessoal, 

Parecem que estão quebrando a cabeça com o roteador.

Vamos aos fatos.

KR-WAP254G-N vem da série mais vendida no brasil como numeros perto de 300 mil placas de rádio BG (serie 252, 254, 254e, ovislink, 254p).

A versão agora recebeu o chipset RTL8196C-V2 (que é muito mais rapido que o chipset atheros AR7240 que tem nas mikrotik e nas ubiquiti da vida). O rádio escolhido foi o 1x1 realtek com duplo lna e duplo pa.

Foram criadas duas versões destas placas:

Versão com duplo LNA/duplo PA - Tem o firmware SEM-LNA / NO-LNA
Versão com LNA integra e duplo PA - Tem o firmware COM-LNA / WITH-LNA

O firmware do kit de desenvolvimento original do produto é a versão 1.2e, sim, tem problemas com alguns switches e hubs, porém, é muito raro de acontecer, e até agora, não encontramos nenhum caso. O problema principal da versão 1.2e é que nem sempre as associações ocorrem com equipamentos da série UBIQUITI, não descobrimos o porque.

Então, foi investido muito recurso e feito o uso da série novíssima, corrigidos milhares de bugs internos no LINUX que era versão 2.4 para 2.6, e do kit 2.5 para o kit 2.6 (que apenas a Krazer e a D-Link) possuem, nenhum outro fabricante ainda tem esse kit de desenvolvimento. O driver do rádio é integrado ao kernel nativamente, assim, a troca de pacotes e dados é em tempo real e não passa por software, ficando muito, muito rapido mesmo e diminuindo muito a latencia.

Na versão 2.6 foi integrado o servidor de Telnet e de PPPoE Relay.

Ja está em finalização a interface Krazer WISPoS X, que é toda grafica e parece que voce esta usando um windows, clica nos icones para abrir as funcoes, cheia de frescuras como dizem os experts do wireless, particularmente eu odeio isso, mas, os clientes irão amar.

Comparar um radio de 1000mW com os radinhos de plasticos que temos no mercado é burrice, o correto é aprender a usar a potência, o que acontece é que o individuo compra um radio de 1000mW e coloca ele do lado embaixo da estante, é claro que não vai mudar muita coisa, lembre-se o rádio precisa ficar livre pra irradiar tanta potência, senão o prejudicado é você mesmo. 

Também a versão RTL8196 conta com o recurso green, isso quer dizer que as vezes pode parecer que o sinal esta 50% da potencia com 2 ou 3 risquinhos apenas no windows, e você vai transferir arquivos a 50mbps de sua rede, queria ver fazer isso com um roteador xingling ou esses baratinhos, é impossivel.

Quanto ao site, infelizmente a vesão nova atrasou um pouquinho, em breve estará disponivel para vocês, muito mais intuitiva, com todos os recursos a mostra, guia de configuração por video, passo a passo, calibração, tudo que vocês possam imaginar.

O Rádio é excelente, e não estou dizendo isso porque sou o gerente de produtos, mas, porque se configurado e colocado no lugar certo, ele é maravilhoso mesmo, transmissão e sinal inegualaveis.

Quanto a quem deseja firmware com ApRouter, quem esta perdendo de vender licença é a ApRouter, podem mandar email pedindo para o pessoal liberar a versão do firmware para o nosso rádio, eles sabem que se liberarem a turma antiga compra mais de 2 mil licenças, só que isso, depende deles, não de nós.

Ah, outra coisa, a versão realtek nós ja incluimos o Emergence Boot Loader, isso quer dizer que é IMPOSSIVEL fazer merda com firmware nesse rádio.

Ligando ele com o reset pressionado entra em TFTP/Emergence, com isso, basta colocar um ip na placa de rede 192.168.1.10 e abrir no navegador 192.168.1.6 que aparecerá a tela de carregar o firmware, escolhar o firmware e pode subir! pronto, esta recuperado, mais facil do que isso é impossivel!

Ah, pra quem pergunta qual a diferenca do duplo lan para com um lna?

A duplo LNA é mais recomendada para uso indoor, mas, nada impede para uso outdoor.

Nos nossos testes de campo, a versão com um LNA saiu-se melhor que a duplo lna para uso externo, dando cerca de 10% a mais de desempenho.

Ja para uso indoor a versão com duplo LNA melhorou apenas a recepção de sinal dos equipamentos que não tem potência, tipo os celulares xinglings, notebooks baratos e tal, que antes conseguiam ver o sinal do roteador mas nao conseguiam retornar dados para o AP pois não tinham potencia para isso, com o duplo LNA, ele ficou muito muito mais aguçado para ouvir, e isso resolveu o problema da falta de potência dos equipamentos.

Precisou de ajuda ou suporte, me envia mensagem privada aqui no forum e pronto, eu ajudo todo mundo! Ai depois da ajuda, por favor, peço que postem o resultado okay? Escola é pra isso, e a Krazer ajuda você mesmo!

----------


## naxneri

> Boa Noite pessoal, 
> 
> Parecem que estão quebrando a cabeça com o roteador.
> 
> Vamos aos fatos.
> 
> KR-WAP254G-N vem da série mais vendida no brasil como numeros perto de 300 mil placas de rádio BG (serie 252, 254, 254e, ovislink, 254p).
> 
> A versão agora recebeu o chipset RTL8196C-V2 (que é muito mais rapido que o chipset atheros AR7240 que tem nas mikrotik e nas ubiquiti da vida). O rádio escolhido foi o 1x1 realtek com duplo lna e duplo pa.
> ...


Grato pelas explicação, graça a seus tópicos que me fez comprar um pena que o meu veio com problema, estou esperando o retorno do RMA para poder comprovar tudo que vc diz.
Sobre o firmware pra mim não fica devendo nada para os da aprouter em questões de opções e configurações.

----------


## raumaster

To precisando trocar um roteador wifi indoor, como saber se o que eu to comprando vem com o RTL8196C-V2? No ML tem alguns vendedores vendendo o modelo BGN, mas não especifica qual o chipset...

----------


## naxneri

Se é WAP254G-N é o chiset RTL8196C-V2, os únicos que estava vendendo esse equipamento no ml é o usuário rc.wifi que foi banido do ml e conseguiram recuperar a conta, não recomendo você comprar com eles, eles demoraram 15 dias para enviar para mim e ainda me enviou equipamento com defeito.

----------


## raumaster

Obrigado pela resposta! Já compre várias vezes com a RC, não tive problema com eles, mas demoram mesmo pra enviar. Infelizmente não tenho consegui comprar as CPE BGN no varejo, pq eles tb eram os unicos que vendiam lá...  :Frown:

----------


## naxneri

> Obrigado pela resposta! Já compre várias vezes com a RC, não tive problema com eles, mas demoram mesmo pra enviar. Infelizmente não tenho consegui comprar as CPE BGN no varejo, pq eles tb eram os unicos que vendiam lá...


Eu comprei por causa da reputação que eles tinha lá só que no més que comprei eles deram calote em uns 70 nego e foram ate banido do ml. vieram agora com umas desculpa esfarrapadas e o ml desbaniu.
pior que me enviaram porque eu tinha comprado com mercadopago, o equipamento chegou liguei funcionou ai liberei o pagamento para eles, quando fui usa mesmo a taxa de transferência estava muito ruim cerca de 300kb/s em bancada em modo ap na transmissão. outro equipamento de varios anos dando 2mb/s. mandei para a krazer para eles fazerem rma porque a RC ainda estava banida no ml quando fiz isso, e se deram calote em um monte imagina se iriam trocar algo para mim.

----------


## raumaster

Será que compro esse? Roteador Krazer Kr-wap254g-n 500mw Gn/1watt B Frete Grátis! - R$ 99,90 no MercadoLivre O vendedor é novo, cadastro inicio desse ano...

----------


## naxneri

Vendedor meio duvidoso mais o preço esta bom a pcba esta R$69 nele porem não vem a fonte Placa Pcba Krazer Kr-wap254g-n 500mw Gn/ 1watt B Provedor Ap - R$ 69,90 no MercadoLivre

----------


## raumaster

Ele tem o mesmo roteador anunciado por 89,00, dai perguntaram la o pq disso, ele disse que o de 99 o frete é gratis via PAC! Como assim??? Então não é gratis!! Aff... mas pensando bem, sai em parte gratis, dependendo da região, se no caso sair por digamos 20 reais o PAC...

----------


## filzek

Boa Noite pessoal, 

Recebi a comunicação que a RCF Eletronicos reestabeleceu suas vendas no mercadolivre, todas as sua obrigações foram cumpridas. 

Nós como fabricantes, a Krazer Technologies, prezamos por nossa cadeia oficial de DISTRIBUIDORES e REVENDAS.

Em breve no site constará os distribuidores e revendedores OFICIAIS da krazer.

Breve também assim como a sonystore, a krazer terá a sua krazerstore com venda direta ao consumidor, dando opções diretas para os clientes de adquirirem os produtos por preço justo!

----------


## raumaster

Ok, bom saber!

Adiquiri um roteador indoor WAP254G-N pra trocar um outro meu que num consigo passar mais do que 20megabit/s nem chorando, não sei pq! Ele é N, as placas conectam em 150Mbit/s de boa, mas no Qcheck não dá mais do que 25mbit/s na melhor das hipoteses! Espero que consiga no minimo uns 50megabit/s com esse roteador.

----------


## jmathayde

Pois colegas , nao vao na onda do ML é muito ruin mesmo , olha so depois que vcs compram de la vem aqui no forum dizer que nao presta o equipamento nao funciona como dito que é um lixo , fala serio nao da sair comprando assim nao 


Não sei se posso fazer isso mais esta aqui o contato de venda da krazer direto com eles os preços são bons tb .


[email protected]


Obs: caso o filzek quiser que eu tire o email ou ate mesmo o administrador fique a voltade, nao sei se é permitido isso de postar email de vendedor , so que dai os colegas compram gato por lebre e vem aqui no forum malhar o pau no produto.

----------


## raumaster

Nao compro direto com eles pq me disseram que só vendem quantidade minima X... nesse momento eu precisava só de um AP, entao não tem como comprar com eles. Compro direto no ML e tenho dois AP's WAP254-GN funcionando na casa de clientes, distribuindo o sinal internamente, pra isso eles funcionam bem. Compro sempre no ML, raramente tenho problema, mas já tive sim problema lá, mas ainda como quando nao tenho outra opção.

----------


## neycrocha

Prezado Thunder e demais participantes, tive problema também com o equipamento em pauta, contatei o suporte e foi resolvido, me enviaram firmware "V2.6", mas a interface desse firmware vai continuar a mesma da versão 1.2e que vem no equipamento, mas corrigido alguns problemas e acrescentados alguns melhoramentos, os quais ainda não testei. O KR-WAP254G-N tem o chipset 8196c, os firmwares disponibilizados no site são para KR-WAP254G-E com chipset 8186, portanto diferente, por esse motivo nem eu e nem outros conseguiam subir o firmware. Segue em anexo essa firmware, seguir o procedimento: Para Subir esta versão você vai colocar a Placa KR-WAP254G-N em Modo TFTP, e acessar o equipamento digitando no browse o ip 192.168.1.6, abrirá a interface "System Repair" Emergency Web Server, lá aparecerá escrito o local para fazer o Upload do Arquixo(anexo) depois da Atualização é só Acessar Pelo ip 192.168.1.254. Poderá ser utilizado também o TFTP Client e seguir o procedimento normal com esse software. Para se ter uma margem de segurança, faça um ping no ip 192.168.1.254 -t, assim saberá com certeza que foi concluído quando conseguir pingar. Espero ter ajudado. p.s. O arquivo foi dividido em 2, pois não consegui anexar por inteiro.
kr-wap254g-n-v-2.6-com-lna-Router-cliente-sinal.part1.rar
kr-wap254g-n-v-2.6-com-lna-Router-cliente-sinal.part2.rar

----------


## filzek

Estamos ja finalizando o firmware novo para o modelo KR-WAP254G-N, com controle de potencia formal, ou seja, completo, com nivel de sinal do AP (estacao e clientes), e até 60 MAC ADDRESS na lista de limitação.

Alguem quer mais alguma coisa???

----------


## mestresan

mostrar o nome do pc na rede na lista de conectados... outros routers fazem isso....

----------


## neycrocha

Prezado Filzek, é interessante também, além do controle de potência do sinal para que possamos selecionar a desejada (informado que já vai ser incluso) como existe nos outros equipamentos, a exemplo mikrotik, ter também o controle visual de sinal tipo o firmware que consta no manual de instalação, o que é semelhante ao da airgrid. Tem previsão para essa conclusão, vai ser informado quando estiver disponível para download.

----------


## Ronaldobh

Boa noite 

Seria interessante tem tambem uma forma de *bloquear programas p2p* como emule, ares etc.





> Prezado Filzek, é interessante também, além do controle de potência do sinal para que possamos selecionar a desejada (informado que já vai ser incluso) como existe nos outros equipamentos, a exemplo mikrotik, ter também o controle visual de sinal tipo o firmware que consta no manual de instalação, o que é semelhante ao da airgrid. Tem previsão para essa conclusão, vai ser informado quando estiver disponível para download.

----------


## neycrocha

Sim, realmente dei uma verificada rápida e não tem a opção de gerenciamento do rádio, não se consegue fazer um ping pelo software do rádio e nem gerir nenhum comando interno, tal como: Editar Arquivo Ether, Editar Script pessoal e nem a opção de comandos do sistema. Apesar de que tudo isso fazemos com servidor Mikrotik, ou pelo MkAuth, mas tem quem não utilize esses sistema e precisa fazer no próprio rádio, é crucial a inclusão no firmware, pensem nisso.




> Boa noite 
> 
> Seria interessante tem tambem uma forma de *bloquear programas p2p* como emule, ares etc.

----------


## Ronaldobh

Bom dia 

Alguem sabe se já lançaram o novo firmware para o KRAZER KR-WAP254G-N com funcionalidades parecidas com o da APROUTER conforme prometeu o Sr. Filzek?

----------


## neycrocha

Prezado Filzek, quando teremos a nova versão da Firmware para esse equipamento?? Obrigado.

----------


## filzek

Bom Dia,

O Wagner da ApRouter disse que ja esta pronta uma versão de teste do firmware ApRouter para o Radio N 8196 da Krazer, estou fora, e a versão só entrará em teste no laboratório no dia 18 de junho...

----------


## Fylipel

Tenqe ir no site pra ver se chego a nova versão.
Ou posta o link ae por favor pra nos baixar.

----------


## Fylipel

Pow no meu modem ta KR-WAP254G-E tem alguma diferença?

----------


## maurorock

> Vendedor meio duvidoso mais o preço esta bom a pcba esta R$69 nele porem não vem a fonte Placa Pcba Krazer Kr-wap254g-n 500mw Gn/ 1watt B Provedor Ap - R$ 69,90 no MercadoLivre


ai amigo o firmware dessa placa ai nao e bom nao ele parece com o da cpe elsys um qe tive o dsprazer de usar

----------


## 1929

> ai amigo o firmware dessa placa ai nao e bom nao ele parece com o da cpe elsys um qe tive o dsprazer de usar


O que eu vou dizer... No último lote de 20 peças não deu problema em nenhuma. Fimware uso só para configurar o modo cliente isp , ip e mandar ver. Já são 4 meses. 
Agora estou aqui com um lote das RT3050. Estas vem com o aprouter 9.3. Quero ver se vai dar o mesmo bom desempenho.

----------


## Elite

Amigos comprei o KR-WAP254G-N porém o firmware dele não me agradou, comprei uma licença Aprouter 9.3 baixei um arquivo que julgo ser compatível com o wr-254...tentei fazer a atualização através do browser acessando 192.168.1.254 mas da uma mensagem de falha, como não consegui fui tentar pelo modo TFTP com os procedimentos já informados aqui no fórum, porém sem sucesso, pois o programa não coonsegue se comunicar o radio...peço ajuda de quem tenha conseguido fazer esta troca do firmware da Krazer pelo do Aprouter.

Desde já muito obrigado.

----------


## Elite

Acrescentando: meu sistema operacional é o Win 7 ultimate 64.

----------


## Fylipel

o meu quando eu vou atualizar ele fica update now ...... ai passa uns 5 minutos depois aparece update fail... ja mandei um email pra krazer mas ninguen fala nada.

----------


## jmathayde

se nao me engano tens quefazer pelo windows xp , tenta queda certo Fylipel

----------


## Fylipel

mas ta tentei e deu a mesma coisa.

----------


## Elite

> Amigos comprei o KR-WAP254G-N porém o firmware dele não me agradou, comprei uma licença Aprouter 9.3 baixei um arquivo que julgo ser compatível com o wr-254...tentei fazer a atualização através do browser acessando 192.168.1.254 mas da uma mensagem de falha, como não consegui fui tentar pelo modo TFTP com os procedimentos já informados aqui no fórum, porém sem sucesso, pois o programa não coonsegue se comunicar o radio...peço ajuda de quem tenha conseguido fazer esta troca do firmware da Krazer pelo do Aprouter.
> OS win 7 Ultimate 64 bits
> Desde já muito obrigado.


Quem souber de algo que resolva por favor de uma luz, pois sinceramente estou me arrependendo de ter comprado um Krazer ao invés de um Aprouter.

----------


## rodolfodias

> Resolvi o meu problema comprando o netgear wndr4500, dual band 2,4Ghz e 5Ghz caro, mas muito potente e eficiente[COLOR=#fafafa !important]
> 
> [/COLOR]http://www.google.com/uds/css/small-logo.png



Cara to com um KRAZER KR-WAP254G-N 
Veio Com o Firmware AP Router 9.4
Agora num quer salvar as alterações que faço no sistema nem da pra atualizar a firmware ta uma merda esse router lixo o filzek por gentileza me envie um email explicando como faço para atualizar firmware tirar esse ap router 9.4Beta (bosta) e por os WISP OS 

Meu email [email protected]

----------


## Elite

> Cara to com um KRAZER KR-WAP254G-N 
> Veio Com o Firmware AP Router 9.4
> to de boa sem nenhum problema até agora de boa
> muiiito bom o firmware AP ROUTER 9.4
> Produto Excelente é tão bom que da pra ver até o sinal (Dbm) dos Clientes Parabéns para o pessoal que me vendeu EMS TECH


Tenho a impressão que só eu e o Fylipel não conseguimos esta operação.

----------


## mestresan

tb kero esse firm.... se realmente funciona.... onde consigo !? rs

----------


## Elite

> Cara to com um KRAZER KR-WAP254G-N 
> Veio Com o Firmware AP Router 9.4
> to de boa sem nenhum problema até agora de boa
> muiiito bom o firmware AP ROUTER 9.4
> Produto Excelente é tão bom que da pra ver até o sinal (Dbm) dos Clientes Parabéns para o pessoal que me vendeu EMS TECH


Realmente o colega mandou bem....aonde está este firme e como instalar ???
Acebei de conversar com um rapaz que entende destes radios e foi categórico que não tem como instalar um firmware AProuter para os radios BGN.

Esperança é a ultima que morre, quem será a penúltima ?

----------


## Elite

> tb kero esse firm.... se realmente funciona.... onde consigo !? rs


Você tem toda razão meu caro ^^

----------


## Fylipel

É minha gente o meu krazer ta lá funcionando a 50 metros com antena extrena, antes de eu tivesse comprado um tp link , fiz merda ....

----------


## Elite

> Cara to com um KRAZER KR-WAP254G-N 
> Veio Com o Firmware AP Router 9.4
> to de boa sem nenhum problema até agora de boa
> muiiito bom o firmware AP ROUTER 9.4
> Produto Excelente é tão bom que da pra ver até o sinal (Dbm) dos Clientes Parabéns para o pessoal que me vendeu EMS TECH


Meu caro...certeza de que é um KRAZER KR-WAP254G-N ? Não seria um KRAZER KR-WAP254G-E ?

----------


## 1929

> tb kero esse firm.... se realmente funciona.... onde consigo !? rs


http://www.aprouter.com.br/support/?...le_categoria=2

Mas não vejo diferenças significativas entre o original e o da aprouter, para uso como cliente.

----------


## rodolfodias

Amigos meu router esta com problema até o dia que postei que tava de boa blza mas agora deu pau num da pra fazer alterações nem da pra aplicar as configurações salvas e agora alguém me da uma luz ae como faço pra por o wisp OS 

no lugar do aprouter 9.4 beta e respondendo a pergunta do camarada acima é sim KRAZER KR-WAP254G-N ele é N eu testei só que só da 65MBPS no máximo
e é chipset REALTEK 8196C-V2
Alguéém me ajuda socorro como faço pra por o WISP OS 
NO LUGAR DO AP ROUTER 9.4Beta por que tentei de todos os jeito que citaram aqui no fórum mas num da é como se fosse bloqueado não da pra por outro firmware me ajuda

----------


## Elite

> Estava com problema com o 1.2e e com o 2.5, me passaram o 2.6 ainda tenho problema de velocidade mais melhorou muito no padrão B/G tenho que migrar para o padrao N para testa melhor.
> Se alguém precisa esta em baixo





> Boa Noite pessoal, 
> 
> Parecem que estão quebrando a cabeça com o roteador.
> 
> Vamos aos fatos.
> 
> KR-WAP254G-N vem da série mais vendida no brasil como numeros perto de 300 mil placas de rádio BG (serie 252, 254, 254e, ovislink, 254p).
> 
> A versão agora recebeu o chipset RTL8196C-V2 (que é muito mais rapido que o chipset atheros AR7240 que tem nas mikrotik e nas ubiquiti da vida). O rádio escolhido foi o 1x1 realtek com duplo lna e duplo pa.
> ...





> Amigos meu router esta com problema até o dia que postei que tava de boa blza mas agora deu pau num da pra fazer alterações nem da pra aplicar as configurações salvas e agora alguém me da uma luz ae como faço pra por o wisp OS 
> 
> no lugar do aprouter 9.4 beta e respondendo a pergunta do camarada acima é sim KRAZER KR-WAP254G-N ele é N eu testei só que só da 65MBPS no máximo
> e é chipset REALTEK 8196C-V2
> Alguéém me ajuda socorro como faço pra por o WISP OS 
> NO LUGAR DO AP ROUTER 9.4Beta por que tentei de todos os jeito que citaram aqui no fórum mas num da é como se fosse bloqueado não da pra por outro firmware me ajuda


rodolfodias da uma lida aqui, talvez ajude.

* Eu ainda estou na duvida se o KR-WAP254G-N pega firmware aprouter...mas enfim irei vender a licença que comprei e aguardar a próxima atualização.

----------


## jmathayde

não salva as configurações é que nao tem licença ativa vc deve entrar em contato com a aprouter enviar a prelicença e o mac do radio,eles iram mandar a licença.

entre em contato com quem te vendeu esta licença.Ja tive problemas assim com os cpes deles mais foi resolvido rapido .

Firme da aprouter sem licença validanão sao configuração fica sempre default

----------


## rodolfodias

nossa amigos muuuiiito obrigado de coração pela ajuda muiiiito obrigado mesmo
vlw é verdade ele só fica em defalt OBRIGADO PELA AJUDA A UFFA AGORA TO A CABEÇA MAIS LEVE

----------


## Fylipel

Pow amigo qeri me sentir assim tbm .. o Meu não atualiza por nada. dá update fail... Qenho qe abrir minha rede mas ainda esta fechada to perdendo grana...$$$$$

----------


## rodolfodias

mas amigo foi sorte minha que onde comprei eles vão mandar a licença sem cobrar nada por que se não eu tinha que tirar do bouço pra pagar graças a deus me deram 3 mese de suporte a e ele é sim pessoal KRAZER KR-WAP254G-N 150Mbps e é sim FIRMWARE APROUTER 9.4 BETA

----------


## Elite

> Amigos meu router esta com problema até o dia que postei que tava de boa blza mas agora deu pau num da pra fazer alterações nem da pra aplicar as configurações salvas e agora alguém me da uma luz ae como faço pra por o wisp OS 
> 
> no lugar do aprouter 9.4 beta e respondendo a pergunta do camarada acima é sim KRAZER KR-WAP254G-N ele é N eu testei só que só da 65MBPS no máximo
> e é chipset REALTEK 8196C-V2
> Alguéém me ajuda socorro como faço pra por o WISP OS 
> NO LUGAR DO AP ROUTER 9.4Beta por que tentei de todos os jeito que citaram aqui no fórum mas num da é como se fosse bloqueado não da pra por outro firmware me ajuda


*Queria saber como é possível colocar aprouter neste roteador já quebrei a cabeça e não consegui.*

----------


## Elite

> Bom Dia,
> 
> O Wagner da ApRouter disse que ja esta pronta uma versão de teste do firmware ApRouter para o Radio N 8196 da Krazer, estou fora, e a versão só entrará em teste no laboratório no dia 18 de junho...


Flizek bom dia !

Alguma informação sobre este firmware da aprouter ? E quanto ao novo firmware da krazer, com a plataforma que lembra o windows alguma previsão de lançamento ?

----------


## Fylipel

Algem sabe quando a krazer vai colocar firm novo??

----------


## Fylipel

Pow to com uma antena externa de 20dBi e o sinal a 100 metros muito fraco..

o firmeware qe veio nela é muito ruim tão tenho como controlar a potencia.

----------


## DUHbnu

A antena e/ou o cabo estão bons?
Caso positivo veja o TILT da antena; o apontamento deve ser bom na horizontal e vertical.

----------


## Fylipel

esta tudo novinho e a antena é omi. Amigo eu já troquei de canal pra ver se é canal mas não é. tenho qe subir o firm mas dá update fail..

----------


## DUHbnu

Checou o TILT? 
OMNI de 20 dbi tem angulo de irradiação super estreito.
O firmware foi compilado para o MAC especifico ?
Se não for compilado para o MAC do teu equipamento, causa esta falha.

----------


## Fylipel

Como assim MAC especifico??? Que TILT??? Vc pode me explicar Como faz?

----------


## DUHbnu

Cada conexão de rede, wireless, etc... tem um MAC

O *endereço MAC* (do inglês _Media Access Control_) é o endereço físico de 48 bits da estação, ou, mais especificamente, da interface de rede. O protocolo é responsável pelo controle de acesso de cada estação à rede Ethernet. Este endereço é o utilizado na camada 2 (Enlace) do Modelo OSI.[1]
Representa-se um endereço MAC escrevendo, exactamente, 12 dígitos hexadecimais agrupados dois a dois – os grupos são separados por dois pontos. Exemplo:

00:00:5E:00:01:03Os três primeiros octetos são destinados à identificação do fabricante, os 3 posteriores são fornecidos pelo fabricante. É um endereço único, i.e., não existem, em todo o mundo, duas placas com o mesmo endereço.

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endereço_MAC

A eficiência de uma rede celular depende diretamente de uma correta configuração e ajuste dos sistemas irradiantes: suas antenas de transmissão e recepção.
E uma das principais otimizações do sistema baseia-se no correto ajuste dos tilts das mesmas, ou seja, a inclinação da antena em relação a um eixo. Consequentemente, direcionamos a irradiação mais para baixo (ou mais para cima), concentrando a energia na nova direção desejada.Quando a antena é inclinada para baixo, chamamos de ‘downtilt’, que é a utilização mais comum. Se a inclinação for para cima (casos muito raros e extremos), chamamos de ‘uptilt’.

http://www.telecomhall.com/br/o-que-...como-usar.aspx

----------


## rodolfodias

alguém ae pode me arrumar a licença aprouter 9.4beta???

----------


## jmathayde

rodolfodias so pago mesmo fera , free so o da krazer , na minha opnião muito bom .

----------


## Fylipel

> Cada conexão de rede, wireless, etc... tem um MAC
> 
> O *endereço MAC* (do inglês _Media Access Control_) é o endereço físico de 48 bits da estação, ou, mais especificamente, da interface de rede. O protocolo é responsável pelo controle de acesso de cada estação à rede Ethernet. Este endereço é o utilizado na camada 2 (Enlace) do Modelo OSI.[1]
> Representa-se um endereço MAC escrevendo, exactamente, 12 dígitos hexadecimais agrupados dois a dois – os grupos são separados por dois pontos. Exemplo:
> 
> 00:00:5E:00:01:03Os três primeiros octetos são destinados à identificação do fabricante, os 3 posteriores são fornecidos pelo fabricante. É um endereço único, i.e., não existem, em todo o mundo, duas placas com o mesmo endereço.
> 
> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endereço_MAC
> 
> ...





amigo eu sei oqe é MAC, eu só to qerendo saber como especificar o MAC, eu tentei subir o firmi pelo xp e deu a mesma merda . "update fail". ele não ta conseguindo entrar e contato com o modem mas eu coloco o ip 192.168.1.16
e pingo 192.168.1.254 e não vai e dou arp -d no inicio e mesmo assim não vai.

quando eu fui subir o firme do meu dlink foi bem facil e só carregar o arquivo e pronto.. a krazer não tem um arquivo desse não?

----------


## jmathayde

faz isso fixa o ip do pc 192.168.1.16 , depois vai no pcba desliga ele , deixe aquele arquivo da carinha que tem o da krazer ja ligado , ligue ele segurando o reset por 10 seguntos , conte devagar , depois solte o botao de reset e de start.


Assim da certo , se vc nao desligar e ligar ele com botao reset presionado ele nao entra em modo tftp, assim se nao fizer nao da pra colocar novo firme

----------


## Fylipel

> faz isso fixa o ip do pc 192.168.1.16 , depois vai no pcba desliga ele , deixe aquele arquivo da carinha que tem o da krazer ja ligado , ligue ele segurando o reset por 10 seguntos , conte devagar , depois solte o botao de reset e de start.
> 
> 
> Assim da certo , se vc nao desligar e ligar ele com botao reset presionado ele nao entra em modo tftp, assim se nao fizer nao da pra colocar novo firme





Amigo eu fiz isso e não foi de jeito nem um.

----------


## 1929

> Amigo eu fiz isso e não foi de jeito nem um.


Por ftp normalmente o ip que vai assumir na pcba é 192.168.1.6

----------


## Fylipel

> Por ftp normalmente o ip que vai assumir na pcba é 192.168.1.6



então eu tenho qe fixa o ip em 192.168.1.6 e não .16?

----------


## Elite

> então eu tenho qe fixa o ip em 192.168.1.6 e não .16?


Já fiz isso tudo e não deu certo.

Se der certo com você avisa, pois até e-mail para o Vagner ( laboratório ) da aprouter eu já mandei....e até agora não fui respondido, pelo que percebi os firmwares aprouter não são compatíveis com o chipset rlt 8196c v2.

----------


## Fylipel

> Já fiz isso tudo e não deu certo.
> 
> Se der certo com você avisa, pois até e-mail para o Vagner ( laboratório ) da aprouter eu já mandei....e até agora não fui respondido, pelo que percebi os firmwares aprouter não são compatíveis com o chipset rlt 8196c v2.



pow eu acho qe esse probleba é em todos e o povo da krazer nem liga não ta nem ae . krazer é uma merda. :Afraid:

----------


## 1929

192.168.1.6 é o ip para entrar no rádio por ftp. Na placa do pc coloca qualquer um que fique dentro da mesma classe. Por ex. 192.168.1.10

Se não entrar, daí só com ass. técnica.

----------


## Elite

> 192.168.1.6 é o ip para entrar no rádio por ftp. Na placa do pc coloca qualquer um que fique dentro da mesma classe. Por ex. 192.168.1.10
> 
> Se não entrar, daí só com ass. técnica.


Sim sim, já fiz este procedimento, inclusive passei o firm de 1.2 para o 2.6 da Krazer...mas convenhamos o firm deixa a desejar com relação ao da aprouter...o radio é show de bola, porém tem este inconveniente problema de compatibilidade até o momento...e o pior é que eu comprei uma licença...e não obtive resposta nem do laboratório da aprouter.

----------


## filzek

Bom Dia pessoal, ja esta pronto o firmware da AP Router para o nosso radio KR-WAP254G-N Realtek BGN 1000mW.

Estamos em testes e em versão beta, não final, não pública, pois, temos que ter certeza que pelo menos os recursos e funcionamento estão okay.

Ja liberei para o Carlos a versão de beta. Só irei liberar para quem tem experiencia com ApRouter e Radios, do contrario, espere a ApRouter lançar a versão oficial para a Krazer.

----------


## jmathayde

Desculpe pensei que vc estava falando do da krazer aprouter tem outro programa .

Programa do aprouter 

http://www.aprouter.com.br/support/?...ile&id_file=36


é este o programa 

processo 

_Para instalar o firmware via TFTP o processo é igual em todos os equipamentos da categoria.
- 1° Passo: Com o equipamento desligado, pressione o botão do reset.
- 2° Passo: Plugue o cabo da energia ainda com o botão do reset pressionado.
- 3° Passo: Após plugar o cabo de energia aguarde por três segundos e solte o botão do reset.
- 4° Passo: No Cliente TFTP que já está pronto para fazer a transferência pressione o botão Upload Now.
- 5° Passo: Uma barra progressiva vai aparecer até ficar 100% concluido._

----------


## Elite

> Desculpe pensei que vc estava falando do da krazer aprouter tem outro programa .
> 
> Programa do aprouter 
> 
> http://www.aprouter.com.br/support/?...ile&id_file=36
> 
> 
> é este o programa 
> 
> ...


Apenas para XP.

----------


## Elite

> Bom Dia pessoal, ja esta pronto o firmware da AP Router para o nosso radio KR-WAP254G-N Realtek BGN 1000mW.
> 
> Estamos em testes e em versão beta, não final, não pública, pois, temos que ter certeza que pelo menos os recursos e funcionamento estão okay.
> 
> Ja liberei para o Carlos a versão de beta. Só irei liberar para quem tem experiencia com ApRouter e Radios, do contrario, espere a ApRouter lançar a versão oficial para a Krazer.


Filzek boa noite !!!
Por favor libere para que eu possa usar também...por minha conta e risco !!!

----------


## Fylipel

Pow e eu com o firmware velho...

----------


## rodolfodias

olá fylipel blza calma vai dar tudo certo pra vc amigo naum se desespere
o meu router entrei em contato com o pessoal que me vendeu pelo ML
e ja me mandaram a licença agora to sussa
graças a deus até agora acabou os problemas muiito bom esse router 
O FILZEK ESSE FIRMWARE DEVERIA SER FREE O AP ROUTER 9.4BEta
MAAS PRA MIM NAUM é mais problema ja arquivei minha licença em meu HD

----------


## Fylipel

> olá fylipel blza calma vai dar tudo certo pra vc amigo naum se desespere
> o meu router entrei em contato com o pessoal que me vendeu pelo ML
> e ja me mandaram a licença agora to sussa
> graças a deus até agora acabou os problemas muiito bom esse router 
> O FILZEK ESSE FIRMWARE DEVERIA SER FREE O AP ROUTER 9.4BEta
> MAAS PRA MIM NAUM é mais problema ja arquivei minha licença em meu HD



Pow amigo eu to perdendo grana . To pagando o serviço de internet o pessoal ta me pedindo e eu não tenho estabilidade na rede pra vender a internet ..Tenho medo de começar a vender com a qualidade ruim e geral desistir eu fico falando qe ainda ta em fase experimental e nunca sai...

----------


## rodolfodias

A ta certo mas compra então antenas ubiquiti que ja tem antena integrada com ganho e são muito estaveis mas são meia caras

----------


## Elite

> olá fylipel blza calma vai dar tudo certo pra vc amigo naum se desespere
> o meu router entrei em contato com o pessoal que me vendeu pelo ML
> e ja me mandaram a licença agora to sussa
> graças a deus até agora acabou os problemas muiito bom esse router 
> O FILZEK ESSE FIRMWARE DEVERIA SER FREE O AP ROUTER 9.4BEta
> MAAS PRA MIM NAUM é mais problema ja arquivei minha licença em meu HD


Tá reclamando de barriga cheia amigão...pior sou eu que comprei a licença e não consigo usa-la.
* Fico feliz por vc ter conseguido resolver o seu problema...agora torce por mim e pelo Fylipel para que tenhamos a mesma sorte.

----------


## rodolfodias

o amigão estou torcendo aqui pra que vcs consigam 
vai certo com deus 1°lugar e fé vcs logo logo sairão desse desespero
basta ter fé eo filzek acelera logo os testes

----------


## rodolfodias

esse filzek tem que ver que tem clientes que estão precisando de um suporte e ele fika ae de boa 
ele ta de boa por que de todo o jeito ele todo mes ganha a verba dele
uma pessoa a mais comprando ou uma a menos naum faz falta pra ele

----------


## filzek

Bom Dia,

Gente gostaria de saber qual é o problema que voces estão falando que não faz isso ou aquilo, ou não funciona, pelo contrário, em todos os cenários, o firmware original funciona muito bem. Tem a atualização para a versão 2.6 que basta solicitar via suporte no email [email protected] especificando exatamente qual é seu equipamento, e pronto.

Quanto ao ApRouter, não somos nós quem o fabrica, desta forma, não podemos dar nada gratuitamente, ele tem custo e se quiser usar o firmware deles, terá o custo da licença sim. A licença é individual de cada rádio, quem ja usa, sabe como funciona. A liberação do firmware ao público somente apos finalização dos testes pela propria ApRouter em campo, e de alguns clientes que estão em teste. Veja que não damos suporte para equipamentos o firmware Ap Router, este suporte é direto com a propria AP Router. Até onde testamos o firmware esta okay.

Rodolfo Dias, O que voce esta precisando em especifico? Veja que todos aqui do forum que pediram ajuda/suporte foram ajudados em tudo, você nunca me contatou com pedido de ajuda.

----------


## Elite

> Bom Dia,
> 
> Gente gostaria de saber qual é o problema que voces estão falando que não faz isso ou aquilo, ou não funciona, pelo contrário, em todos os cenários, o firmware original funciona muito bem. Tem a atualização para a versão 2.6 que basta solicitar via suporte no email [email protected] especificando exatamente qual é seu equipamento, e pronto.
> 
> Quanto ao ApRouter, não somos nós quem o fabrica, desta forma, não podemos dar nada gratuitamente, ele tem custo e se quiser usar o firmware deles, terá o custo da licença sim. A licença é individual de cada rádio, quem ja usa, sabe como funciona. A liberação do firmware ao público somente apos finalização dos testes pela propria ApRouter em campo, e de alguns clientes que estão em teste. Veja que não damos suporte para equipamentos o firmware Ap Router, este suporte é direto com a propria AP Router. Até onde testamos o firmware esta okay.
> 
> Rodolfo Dias, O que voce esta precisando em especifico? Veja que todos aqui do forum que pediram ajuda/suporte foram ajudados em tudo, você nunca me contatou com pedido de ajuda.


*Filzek, eu pedi a sua ajuda e não fui atendido...tanto aqui no fórum quanto por mensagem para seu e-mail.
Eu preciso do firmware beta, por minha conta e risco, pois comprei a licença e não posso usa-la.
Desde já obrigado.*

----------


## rodolfodias

não é que eu gostaria que voce me explicasse como faço para atualizar a firmware do meu router retirar essa AP ROUTER e por o de voces WISP OS
o meu comprei pelo ML da empresa EMS TECH
e o modelo dele é KRAZER KR-WAP254G-N
por favor me ajude filzek quero por o WISP OS

----------


## Fylipel

O tecnicos da Krazer qer ajudar??? Cria um firm qe é só carregar um arquivo igual os dlink qe vai ajudar a vida de geral ... só isso EU ENTREI EM CONTATO COM A KRAZER E NINGEM ME RESPONDEU.....................UPDADE FAIL.!!!!!!!!!

----------


## filzek

O loco, o mais facil de todos são os radios realtek, basta segurar o botão de eset pressionado, ligar o radio, deixar 15 segundos pressionado o reset... depois soltar...

Coloca um IP fixo na placa de rede do computador da classe 192.168.1.10 e subrede 255.255.255.0

Coloca o cabo de rede na porta 3 (a do meio) para não errar, hhehehe...

Abre o navegador no endereço 192.168.1.6

pronto, aparecerá o emergence web server, basta colocar o firmware e mandar atualizar...

Se for Krazer fica ainda o 192.168.1.254, se for ap router fica 192.168.2.1

ATENCAO, se a placa for a BGN RALINK 2150N-HP esse não tem volta, se comprou com o firmware ApRouter, não tem regresso, suporte só com Ap Router, até que a Ap Router faça um firmware intermediário para poder voltar ao firmware original.

A Versão do AP Router para o REALTEK BGN basta solicitar pelo email [email protected] 

Grato

Erick

----------


## 1929

> *Filzek, eu pedi a sua ajuda e não fui atendido...tanto aqui no fórum quanto por mensagem para seu e-mail.
> Eu preciso do firmware beta, por minha conta e risco, pois comprei a licença e não posso usa-la.
> Desde já obrigado.*


Elite, porque você quer trocar o firmware que vem na 254 G-N pelo firm da Aprouter?

----------


## Elite

> Elite, porque você quer trocar o firmware que vem na 254 G-N pelo firm da Aprouter?


Opá moderador 1929, eu usava um abocom e me acostumei com ele, compartilho com mais 3 amigos minha net.

* O rapaz que me vendeu ficou de dar um suporte, e provavelmente deve me passar este firmware por teamviewr.

**Bom, mandei um e-mail para o suporte da Krazer conforme orientação do Filzek...agora é aguardar o primeiro que possa ajudar.

Obrigado.

----------


## 1929

Cara, uso entre outros krazer. Tenho 254G-N com firmware original. E é tudo que se precisa. Qualquer alteração de config em no máximo 15segundos já está rodando de novo. Tudo é muito claro no firmware
Já usei a versão antiga para o RTL8186 e tive alguns problemas, mas creio que era com a pcba que era Abocom. Várias pararam do nada. Mas tenho outras marcas que tambéma aconteceu isso. E tenho ainda Abocom funcionando depois de 3 anos.
E tenho CPEs da Krazer com o chipset Ralink a RT3050 com firmware Aprouter.
E digo uma coisa. Este firmware poderia ser 'capado'. Muita coisa que tem nele, nunca ninguém vai usar.
Mas o que me parece é que vocês estão querendo usar uma CPE destas para gerenciar distribuição de internet. Vai funcionar? Vai, mas não é a mesma coisa que você ter um mikrotik gerenciando tudo. Com um punhado de usuários até vai.
Me arrisco a perguntar: todos que estão reclamando do firmware original, estão usando o produto como CPE, como o próprio nome diz um equipamento para uso no cliente? *C*ustomer *P*remises *E*quipment, ou estão querendo tirar leite das pedras?
Não estou aqui defendendo a bandeira da Krazer. Só expondo o que encontrei no uso do produto.
Se a nova série de CPEs vai manter a qualidade, é outra questão que só o tempo dirá.

----------


## Elite

> Cara, uso entre outros krazer. Tenho 254G-N com firmware original. E é tudo que se precisa. Qualquer alteração de config em no máximo 15segundos já está rodando de novo. Tudo é muito claro no firmware
> Já usei a versão antiga para o RTL8186 e tive alguns problemas, mas creio que era com a pcba que era Abocom. Várias pararam do nada. Mas tenho outras marcas que tambéma aconteceu isso. E tenho ainda Abocom funcionando depois de 3 anos.
> E tenho CPEs da Krazer com o chipset Ralink a RT3050 com firmware Aprouter.
> E digo uma coisa. Este firmware poderia ser 'capado'. Muita coisa que tem nele, nunca ninguém vai usar.
> Mas o que me parece é que vocês estão querendo usar uma CPE destas para gerenciar distribuição de internet. Vai funcionar? Vai, mas não é a mesma coisa que você ter um mikrotik gerenciando tudo. Com um punhado de usuários até vai.
> Me arrisco a perguntar: todos que estão reclamando do firmware original, estão usando o produto como CPE, como o próprio nome diz um equipamento para uso no cliente? *C*ustomer *P*remises *E*quipment, ou estão querendo tirar leite das pedras?
> Não estou aqui defendendo a bandeira da Krazer. Só expondo o que encontrei no uso do produto.
> Se a nova série de CPEs vai manter a qualidade, é outra questão que só o tempo dirá.


Caro moderador 1929....lhe entendo...porém é uma opção de escolha, gostaria apenas de ser ajudado recebendo firmware adequado para meu radio, podendo ajudar informando anomalias que por ventura puder ocorrer por ainda ser beta.

----------


## 1929

Entendi. Pensei que você tivesse com sério problema com o firmware original.
Tenho algumas CPEs com o Aprouter que já vieram instalados.
Mas de cara já notei uma coisa. Com a última versão do firefox, a tela não se compõe completamente e nem rapidamente. Com o Chrome vai bem.
E tem muita coisa que nem se usa.
O original é muito rápido de configurar e retornar, coisa de 15 segundos. Isso para fazer ajuste remoto no rádio do cliente, é uma maravilha, não dá nem tempo do assinante perceber que o rádio reiniciou. Estes outros que ficam 60 segundos para retornar, é um crime.

----------


## Elite

> Entendi. Pensei que você tivesse com sério problema com o firmware original.
> Tenho algumas CPEs com o Aprouter que já vieram instalados.
> Mas de cara já notei uma coisa. Com a última versão do firefox, a tela não se compõe completamente e nem rapidamente. Com o Chrome vai bem.
> E tem muita coisa que nem se usa.
> O original é muito rápido de configurar e retornar, coisa de 15 segundos. Isso para fazer ajuste remoto no rádio do cliente, é uma maravilha, não dá nem tempo do assinante perceber que o rádio reiniciou. Estes outros que ficam 60 segundos para retornar, é um crime.


Sim tem toda razão.

----------


## Elite

> O loco, o mais facil de todos são os radios realtek, basta segurar o botão de eset pressionado, ligar o radio, deixar 15 segundos pressionado o reset... depois soltar...
> 
> Coloca um IP fixo na placa de rede do computador da classe 192.168.1.10 e subrede 255.255.255.0
> 
> Coloca o cabo de rede na porta 3 (a do meio) para não errar, hhehehe...
> 
> Abre o navegador no endereço 192.168.1.6
> 
> pronto, aparecerá o emergence web server, basta colocar o firmware e mandar atualizar...
> ...


Erick Filzek, boa tarde !
Acabei de receber o firmware do suporte, estou fora do meu escritório, assim que puder irei realizar os testes e passo um parecer inicial, e também posteriormente a medida que for utilizando.
Obrigado a você e ao Eduardo do [email protected] que me atendeu super bem.
Valeu pela atenção !!!

----------


## Fylipel

Eu mandei um email pedindo e não chegou nada vc pode me passar elite? [email protected]

----------


## Fylipel

Elite me passa ae? Por favor [email protected]

----------


## Elite

> Elite me passa ae? Por favor [email protected]


Fylipel, aguarde mais um pouco, pois estou tento dificuldades para coloca-lo em funcionamento...por exemplo no IE 8 ele esta bugado...consegui acessar pelo chrome, não tive tempo suficiente para as configurações e testes....agora sei o por que da preocupação do Filzek em liberar este firmaware.

----------


## Fylipel

Elite eu já peguei o firm e já coloquei no meu radinho . até agora ta funfando direitinho.

----------


## Fylipel

> Fylipel, aguarde mais um pouco, pois estou tento dificuldades para coloca-lo em funcionamento...por exemplo no IE 8 ele esta bugado...consegui acessar pelo chrome, não tive tempo suficiente para as configurações e testes....agora sei o por que da preocupação do Filzek em liberar este firmaware.



Mano eu já coloquei o novo firm no meu radinho e até agora ta normal , mas parece ser a mesma coisa.

----------


## filzek

Amigos, veja que o browser que manda é o Chrome, ou seja, é o melhor, mesmo assim, depois me passem uma lista do que encontrarem de bugs que envio diretamente para o pessoal da APRouter, lembrem-se que essa versão é ALFA, ou seja, é antes de uma beta, é de teste mesmo e não é pública, por isso não disponibilizamos a todos e abertamente. 
Sendo assim, usem e abusem dela, e relatem quaisquer problemas encontrados.

----------


## 1929

Filzek, mesmo a versão que vem já da Krazer com a CPE c/chipset RA 3050 instalada, não roda legal no firefox.
Estas CPEs não são de compra nova. Já faz alguns meses.
Creio que o problema com navegador já é mais antigo e continua nesta versão beta.
Fora isso não notei nada de prejudicial. A não ser a questão do controle de potencia. O ideal seria por dbm e não por porcentagem. 
O mínimo que aceita é 30%. Já tive um caso que precisaria baixar mais e não deu.
Eu descobri que o Chrome ia melhor por tentativas.

Mas nada disso prejudica o desempenho das CPEs, que tem um bom desenho de antenas.

----------


## Elite

> Elite eu já peguei o firm e já coloquei no meu radinho . até agora ta funfando direitinho.


BLZ...aqui também está tudo ok...só não abre no IE 8.

----------


## Elite

> Amigos, veja que o browser que manda é o Chrome, ou seja, é o melhor, mesmo assim, depois me passem uma lista do que encontrarem de bugs que envio diretamente para o pessoal da APRouter, lembrem-se que essa versão é ALFA, ou seja, é antes de uma beta, é de teste mesmo e não é pública, por isso não disponibilizamos a todos e abertamente. 
> Sendo assim, usem e abusem dela, e relatem quaisquer problemas encontrados.


Ok Filzek...obrigado pela ajuda.

----------


## rodolfodias

> Ok Filzek...obrigado pela ajuda.



eae elite acabou o seu problema tbm ??
se sim que bom fiko feliz amigoque tbm tenha conseguido solucionar seu problema

----------


## rodolfodias

meu ROTEADOR KR-WAP254G-N AP ROUTER KRAZER 9.4 BETA ORIGINAL DE FABRICA COM A FIRMWARE AP ROUTER 9.4 BETA
TA ATÉ HOJE DE BOA

----------


## rodolfodias

e e ele é chipset realtek 8196-V2 1T1R

----------


## Elite

> eae elite acabou o seu problema tbm ??
> se sim que bom fiko feliz amigoque tbm tenha conseguido solucionar seu problema


Salve salve rodolfodias...obrigado pela torcida...sim já resolvi o problema, obrigado pela força^^

----------


## Fylipel

Descobri um problema , não sei se é só no meu.
Quando eu peço pra conectar qualquer coisa via wifi , ele não conecta fica obtendo endereço ip e desconecta , isso em 3 notbooks e 2 celulares diferentes. Não conecta de jeito nem um via wifi. Só via cabo. Todos tentei sem senha .

----------


## Elite

> Descobri um problema , não sei se é só no meu.
> Quando eu peço pra conectar qualquer coisa via wifi , ele não conecta fica obtendo endereço ip e desconecta , isso em 3 notbooks e 2 celulares diferentes. Não conecta de jeito nem um via wifi. Só via cabo. Todos tentei sem senha .


Aconteceu comigo também...e ele não esta aceitando o modo router ethernet...ele está funcionando em modo cliente isp recebendo sinal já configurado do modem e apenas distribuindo apenas via cabo.

----------


## Fylipel

> Aconteceu comigo também...e ele não esta aceitando o modo router ethernet...ele está funcionando em modo cliente isp recebendo sinal já configurado do modem e apenas distribuindo apenas via cabo.


E agora?

----------


## filzek

Como foi dito, o firmware APRouter para essa plataforma é alfa, o risco de usar é achar problemas e comunica-los, na comunicação do problema, deve ser apresentados todos os passos, para isso, reset para a configuracao de fabrica seu equipamento, e ANOTE TUDO QUE VOCE FIZER, PASSO A PASSO.

Ao deparar-se com o erro, marque exatamente quando e como ele acontece.

Em caso de conexão sem senha, coloque uma senha (que não seja TKIP que não é compativel e totalmente insegura, pior ainda em rede N), e faça teste de conexão.

----------


## Elite

> E agora?


Amigo, vai na aba setup...configuração default clica em configurações, aplica as alterações...deixa no modo gateway....consegui colocar para funcionar desta forma...aqui esta funcionando com 2 pc´s no cabo + 3 notes via wireless... tudo ok por equanto.

----------


## Fylipel

Pow o tempo do meu dhpc do modem ta expirando . tem como colocar infinito?

----------


## Elite

> Pow o tempo do meu dhpc do modem ta expirando . tem como colocar infinito?


Na boa...já me estressei com este firm...para lhe ser sincero já estou trocando até radio.

----------


## Fylipel

> Na boa...já me estressei com este firm...para lhe ser sincero já estou trocando até radio.


Mano na boa , eu tbm chego em casa a noite penso que vou conseguir no outro dia já tão reclamando "pow não consigo conectar" estressa. não sei mais oque fazer ele grava o mac e expira o tempo ai só resetando.

----------


## digidel

Alguém pode me dizer qual é o ultimo firmware para o krazer kr-wap254g-n,
pois o meu só funciona se eu estiver do lado dele,se eu afastar mais de 2 metros o wifi não funciona.

----------


## 1929

> Alguém pode me dizer qual é o ultimo firmware para o krazer kr-wap254g-n,
> pois o meu só funciona se eu estiver do lado dele,se eu afastar mais de 2 metros o wifi não funciona.


Tem que ter defeito.
para funcionar não depende de última versão.
Só uma pergunta: você está usando ele como cliente ou como AP?

Se for AP, daí não posso afirmar nada, pois só uso como cliente. Firmware original. Ver 1.2e

----------


## digidel

> Tem que ter defeito.
> para funcionar não depende de última versão.
> Só uma pergunta: você está usando ele como cliente ou como AP?
> 
> Se for AP, daí não posso afirmar nada, pois só uso como cliente. Firmware original. Ver 1.2e


Estou usando como ap. este roteador nunca funcionou direito.
Comprei no mercado livre funcionou bem durante 1 semana depois,só dor de cabeça.

----------


## filzek

Acredito que a maioria dos problema que voces estão apresentando seja de configuração ou limite de uso mesmo. Pelo que parece o problema de Expirar o MAC seja porque você não esta colocando o MAC amarrado a IP estático, existe um limite de tempo que o servidor DHCP pode dar um endereço IP.

Vocês estão vindo reclamar, mas não mandam o arquivo de configuração de vocês, não apresentam o problema, só jogam palavras ao vento. ISSO NÃO EXISTE EM INFORMÁTICA AMIGOS!!! 

Querem solução, mostrem o que ocorre.

Tudo que falaram aqui, repetimos em teste e não apresenta problema algum.

Coisa simples, manda a informação basica: MODELO, VERSAO DO FW, o arquivo de configuração, qual porta esta ligado o que (modelo, marca e versão do FW do outro equipamento), se for via wireless tudo da mesma forma.

E ai, podemos fazer os mesmos testes e subir a mesma configuração de vocês e verificar o problema apontando, do resto, esta sendo só palavras ao vento.

O Elite vem e diz que esta com problema testando uma FW ALFA da Aprouter??? porra, eu que ja não sei mais o que faço aqui... esse forum ta virando piada...

----------


## DUHbnu

> Acredito que a maioria dos problema que voces estão apresentando seja de configuração ou limite de uso mesmo. Pelo que parece o problema de Expirar o MAC seja porque você não esta colocando o MAC amarrado a IP estático, existe um limite de tempo que o servidor DHCP pode dar um endereço IP.
> 
> Vocês estão vindo reclamar, mas não mandam o arquivo de configuração de vocês, não apresentam o problema, só jogam palavras ao vento. ISSO NÃO EXISTE EM INFORMÁTICA AMIGOS!!! 
> 
> Querem solução, mostrem o que ocorre.
> 
> Tudo que falaram aqui, repetimos em teste e não apresenta problema algum.
> 
> Coisa simples, manda a informação basica: MODELO, VERSAO DO FW, o arquivo de configuração, qual porta esta ligado o que (modelo, marca e versão do FW do outro equipamento), se for via wireless tudo da mesma forma.
> ...


Filzek acredito que o problema não é do Fórum e sim da falta de experiência de alguns que participam com postagens inconsistentes.

Você faz a gentileza de fornecer versões experimentais de software, em fase de depuração, as pessoas não entendem o que é isso, e que para analisar o problema (reproduzi-lo em bancada) é necessário todas informações operacionais.

Ai retribuem o favor com péssima educação e denegrindo a imagem de produtos e profissionais.

----------


## Elite

> Acredito que a maioria dos problema que voces estão apresentando seja de configuração ou limite de uso mesmo. Pelo que parece o problema de Expirar o MAC seja porque você não esta colocando o MAC amarrado a IP estático, existe um limite de tempo que o servidor DHCP pode dar um endereço IP.
> 
> Vocês estão vindo reclamar, mas não mandam o arquivo de configuração de vocês, não apresentam o problema, só jogam palavras ao vento. ISSO NÃO EXISTE EM INFORMÁTICA AMIGOS!!! 
> 
> Querem solução, mostrem o que ocorre.
> 
> Tudo que falaram aqui, repetimos em teste e não apresenta problema algum.
> 
> Coisa simples, manda a informação basica: MODELO, VERSAO DO FW, o arquivo de configuração, qual porta esta ligado o que (modelo, marca e versão do FW do outro equipamento), se for via wireless tudo da mesma forma.
> ...


Obrigado a vc Filzek e a todos que tentaram de alguma forma ajudar...mas como eu disse ¨não vou mais me stressar, e stressar a ninguém¨...portanto não me pronuncio mais...obrigado mesmo e desculpa alguma coisa.

----------


## rodolfodias

o elite voce acredita comprei meu roteador krazer e tava dando pau na firmware ap router 9.4 
assim vo te explicar melhor 
eu configurei ele para modo cliente e na configuração TCP/IP coloquei bridge
dai do nada fui entra no roteador pra alterar a potencia dele abaixa para 30%
e loguei quando apareceu a pagina de sstatus tava uns quadradinhos ao invés de letra
FIKEI com ódio e pensei vo abrir essa porra 
dai quando abrir para minha surpresa a placa que veio é na verdade KRAZER modelo KR-WAP2150N-HP 
fikei puto da cara com uma coisa dessa na caixa vem marcando que é chipset realtek 8196C-V2 1T1R
e TAMBÉM para minha surpresa o chipset é RALINK RT3050
dai eu por sorte dei umas 500 resetadas no bixo até que finalmente resetou só de RAIVA
loguei no routeador e atualizei a firmware para WISP OS baixei no site da krazer mesmo akela firmware que tem la pra baixa para esse router mas num que rotear o sinal coloco o cabo na porta WAN configura o ip para estatico pra num fika demorando pra obter o ip via DHCP
e num que nem a pau rotear o sinal da internet nem pela própria porta lan 
e num to conseguindo configura pra rotear o sinal do meu modem 3g huawei e1553 que ta na lista de modens suportados nele
o FILZEK POR GENTILEZA ME ENVIA UMA FIRMWARE QUE PRESTA PRA MIM USAR ESSE BÉLISSIMO ROTEADOR GOSTEI MUIITO DAS CONFIGURAÇÕES DELE MAS MANDA UMA FIRMWARE QUE FUNCIONA TUDO CERTINHO OK 
GOSTEI QUE ESSE WISP OS QUE BAIXEI DO SITE DA KRAZER PRO MEU KRAZER KR-WAP2150N-HP
DA PRA POR 6 REDE COM SENHAS DIFERENTES MUIITO BACANA ESSE TAMBÉM É UM DIFERENCIAL DA KRAZER 
GOSTEI DE + DESSE PRODUTO DE VOCES MAS PELO AMOR DE DEUS ME MANDA NO0 MEU EMAIL [email protected] a firmware que presta que funciona tudo ok
espero que voce me atenda. atenda meu pedido de socorro!!!
espero que voce entenda oque estou te pedindo leia tudo que escrevi com atenção e me atenda por favor 
por que o 0800 da krazer naum ta funcionando

----------


## Fylipel

> Acredito que a maioria dos problema que voces estão apresentando seja de configuração ou limite de uso mesmo. Pelo que parece o problema de Expirar o MAC seja porque você não esta colocando o MAC amarrado a IP estático, existe um limite de tempo que o servidor DHCP pode dar um endereço IP.
> 
> Vocês estão vindo reclamar, mas não mandam o arquivo de configuração de vocês, não apresentam o problema, só jogam palavras ao vento. ISSO NÃO EXISTE EM INFORMÁTICA AMIGOS!!! 
> 
> Querem solução, mostrem o que ocorre.
> 
> Tudo que falaram aqui, repetimos em teste e não apresenta problema algum.
> 
> Coisa simples, manda a informação basica: MODELO, VERSAO DO FW, o arquivo de configuração, qual porta esta ligado o que (modelo, marca e versão do FW do outro equipamento), se for via wireless tudo da mesma forma.
> ...



Tá virando piada ??? então vou rir kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.

O Mano , não é assim que a banda toca , men tudo é do nosso jeito , vc deve saber disso como vc mesmo disso no mundo da informatica eu já to com técnico de hard... a 3 anos.. Fica tranks qe uma hora tudo dar certo....  :Pcguru:

----------


## rodolfodias

o elite voce acredita comprei meu roteador krazer e tava dando pau na firmware ap router 9.4 
assim vo te explicar melhor 
eu configurei ele para modo cliente e na configuração TCP/IP coloquei bridge
dai do nada fui entra no roteador pra alterar a potencia dele abaixa para 30%
e loguei quando apareceu a pagina de sstatus tava uns quadradinhos ao invés de letra
FIKEI com ódio e pensei vo abrir essa porra 
dai quando abrir para minha surpresa a placa que veio é na verdade KRAZER modelo KR-WAP2150N-HP 
fikei puto da cara com uma coisa dessa na caixa vem marcando que é chipset realtek 8196C-V2 1T1R
e TAMBÉM para minha surpresa o chipset é RALINK RT3050
dai eu por sorte dei umas 500 resetadas no bixo até que finalmente resetou só de RAIVA
loguei no routeador e atualizei a firmware para WISP OS baixei no site da krazer mesmo akela firmware que tem la pra baixa para esse router mas num que rotear o sinal coloco o cabo na porta WAN configura o ip para estatico pra num fika demorando pra obter o ip via DHCP
e num que nem a pau rotear o sinal da internet nem pela própria porta lan 
e num to conseguindo configura pra rotear o sinal do meu modem 3g huawei e1553 que ta na lista de modens suportados nele
o FILZEK POR GENTILEZA ME ENVIA UMA FIRMWARE QUE PRESTA PRA MIM USAR ESSE BÉLISSIMO ROTEADOR GOSTEI MUIITO DAS CONFIGURAÇÕES DELE MAS MANDA UMA FIRMWARE QUE FUNCIONA TUDO CERTINHO OK 
GOSTEI QUE ESSE WISP OS QUE BAIXEI DO SITE DA KRAZER PRO MEU KRAZER KR-WAP2150N-HP
DA PRA POR 6 REDE COM SENHAS DIFERENTES MUIITO BACANA ESSE TAMBÉM É UM DIFERENCIAL DA KRAZER 
GOSTEI DE + DESSE PRODUTO DE VOCES MAS PELO AMOR DE DEUS ME MANDA NO0 MEU EMAIL [email protected] a firmware que presta que funciona tudo ok
espero que voce me atenda. atenda meu pedido de socorro!!!
espero que voce entenda oque estou te pedindo leia tudo que escrevi com atenção e me atenda por favor 
por que o 0800 da krazer naum ta funcionando

----------


## 1929

Infelizmente não vou poder mais ajudar vocês. Tudo isso que vocês relatam não acontece aqui. Alguma coisa não está certa.

Tenho dezenas desses rádios instalados. Seja RTL 8196 ou Ralink 3050.
Pessoalmente gostei mais do 8196 por ser mais sensível, apesar do Erick ter dito algum tempo atrás que o ralink era mais sensível.
E sensibilidade faz uma diferença enorme.

----------


## marcelomg

> Infelizmente não vou poder mais ajudar vocês. Tudo isso que vocês relatam não acontece aqui. Alguma coisa não está certa.
> 
> Tenho dezenas desses rádios instalados. Seja RTL 8196 ou Ralink 3050.
> Pessoalmente gostei mais do 8196 por ser mais sensível, apesar do Erick ter dito algum tempo atrás que o ralink era mais sensível.
> E sensibilidade faz uma diferença enorme.


Qual o modelo de placa é esse rtl e com quem vc compra, se puder mandar o contato agradeço!
Abraço.

----------


## 1929

> Qual o modelo de placa é esse rtl e com quem vc compra, se puder mandar o contato agradeço!
> Abraço.


O modelo 254G-N vem com chipset 8196 e firmware original;
O modelo RA 3050 vem com chipset ralink e firmware aprouter 9.3

compro diretamente com a Krazer no site da All Earth

----------


## marcelomg

> O modelo 254G-N vem com chipset 8196 e firmware original;
> O modelo RA 3050 vem com chipset ralink e firmware aprouter 9.3
> 
> compro diretamente com a Krazer no site da All Earth


Liguei lá e a PCBA com chipset RTL ta 69 a unidade, sem fonte, to comprando o Elsys ewr 2n12 que tbm é 8196, por 65 ja com fonte, essa placa da Krazer é superior ao ponto de se justificar a diferença de valores?
Abraço!

----------


## 1929

> Liguei lá e a PCBA com chipset RTL ta 69 a unidade, sem fonte, to comprando o Elsys ewr 2n12 que tbm é 8196, por 65 ja com fonte, essa placa da Krazer é superior ao ponto de se justificar a diferença de valores?
> Abraço!


Marcelo, você deve estar se referindo ao roteador para uso indoor, não? Coloca ele numa caixa hermética e antena externa. Deverá funcionar por um tempo e depois parar. Simplesmente não pega mais IP, ou então o sinal cai drasticamente. 
Eu tenho ainda Elsys instalados, mas tenho vários parados. São CPE mas o roteador indoor o miolo é o mesmo.
As PCBA da Krazer estão dando um resultado muito bom. Esta série nova, em N, até agora nenhuma deu pau. Tenho das antigas 8186 paradas mas tenho também algumas com 3 anos de uso.

----------


## Fylipel

Não consigo entender esse modem, quando eu to uns 50 metros distante dele o sinal ainda esta forte mais a internet fica lenta, não entendo nada o sinal fortão mais a internet ruim ... Algem sabe porqe?? a minha antena e externa de 20Dbi .

----------


## 1929

> Não consigo entender esse modem, quando eu to uns 50 metros distante dele o sinal ainda esta forte mais a internet fica lenta, não entendo nada o sinal fortão mais a internet ruim ... Algem sabe porqe?? a minha antena e externa de 20Dbi .


Dá uma estudada nesta calculadora que você talvêz encontre a solução:
http://www.zytrax.com/tech/wireless/calc.htm

----------


## marcelomg

> Marcelo, você deve estar se referindo ao roteador para uso indoor, não? Coloca ele numa caixa hermética e antena externa. Deverá funcionar por um tempo e depois parar. Simplesmente não pega mais IP, ou então o sinal cai drasticamente. 
> Eu tenho ainda Elsys instalados, mas tenho vários parados. São CPE mas o roteador indoor o miolo é o mesmo.
> As PCBA da Krazer estão dando um resultado muito bom. Esta série nova, em N, até agora nenhuma deu pau. Tenho das antigas 8186 paradas mas tenho também algumas com 3 anos de uso.


Isso mesmo, pego o roteador de uso indoor, retiro a placa e instalo na caixa hermetica, mas essa placa tá dando muito problema, com visada limpa, fresnel 100% fica ocilando de 11 mb 5 mb 1 mb(aqui boa parte da rede ainda é B), fica impraticavel um serviço desses.
Qual modelo de PCBA da KRAZER tem dado mais certo com vc? no teu provedor, atende em b/g ou N? e a fonte POE, qual modelo usa com essa PCBA?

Abraço!

----------


## 1929

> Isso mesmo, pego o roteador de uso indoor, retiro a placa e instalo na caixa hermetica, mas essa placa tá dando muito problema, com visada limpa, fresnel 100% fica ocilando de 11 mb 5 mb 1 mb(aqui boa parte da rede ainda é B), fica impraticavel um serviço desses.
> Qual modelo de PCBA da KRAZER tem dado mais certo com vc? no teu provedor, atende em b/g ou N? e a fonte POE, qual modelo usa com essa PCBA?
> 
> Abraço!


Uso a CPE 2.4 b//g/n Tem dois modelos: com RTL 8196 e com Ralink 3050
A primeira vem com o firmware da Krazer e a Ralink vem com o Aprouter 9.3

E também faço meus kits com pcba krazer 254 G-N, que é a mesma que vem na CPE RTL.
Clientes que precisam de maior recepção uso este kit com grade.

Tô fugindo do B. Experimenta deixar em b/g e monitora. E deixa o AP em b/g.
Se garantir a conexão de todos, daí experimenta deixar o AP só em G ou G/N 

Fontes tem da CCN, FAG e Volt que dão bons resultados. 12V. 1A

----------


## PatrickW

> Bom Dia,
> 
> Gente gostaria de saber qual é o problema que voces estão falando que não faz isso ou aquilo, ou não funciona, pelo contrário, em todos os cenários, o firmware original funciona muito bem. Tem a atualização para a versão 2.6 que basta solicitar via suporte no email [email protected] especificando exatamente qual é seu equipamento, e pronto.
> 
> Quanto ao ApRouter, não somos nós quem o fabrica, desta forma, não podemos dar nada gratuitamente, ele tem custo e se quiser usar o firmware deles, terá o custo da licença sim. A licença é individual de cada rádio, quem ja usa, sabe como funciona. A liberação do firmware ao público somente apos finalização dos testes pela propria ApRouter em campo, e de alguns clientes que estão em teste. Veja que não damos suporte para equipamentos o firmware Ap Router, este suporte é direto com a propria AP Router. Até onde testamos o firmware esta okay.
> 
> Rodolfo Dias, O que voce esta precisando em especifico? Veja que todos aqui do forum que pediram ajuda/suporte foram ajudados em tudo, você nunca me contatou com pedido de ajuda.



Filzek! eu enviei o email pedindo o firmware 2.6 para o KR-WAP254G-N !! mais nimguem me respondeu !! tem como vc enviar para meu email ?? porfavor cara preciso muito desse firmware pq o meu é o 1.2 !! e é muito ruim ! num tem nem o coisa de aumentar os mw !! ta ai meu email : [email protected] me envia ai fico grato !! Obrigadoo

----------


## rlcardo

Boa noite.

Comprei esta PCBA deste anúncio: http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...tt-b-24ghz-_JM
Possuo esta antena externa: http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...less-wi-fi-_JM

Utilizo um modem roteado, mandando o sinal direto para a porta WAN, estou tenho o seguinte problema: Digamos que se eu estiver à 90 Metros da antena, a conexão e navegação permanecem boas, e se eu fico a 100 Metros, já não tenho mais navegação, porém a qualidade do sinal perto do relógio do windows mostra como "Excelente" .O mais engraçado é que eu possuo um roteador pra uso interno (Linksys wrt54g) quando eu chego no mesmo ponto que citei dos 100 Metros, o windows mostra 3 barrinhas de sinal, porém a navegação fica perfeita.

Aqui está meu backup de configuração do meu roteador
http://www.4shared.com/file/eK7fGVLE/config.html

Se alguém puder me dar sugestões para resolver meu problema com minha Krazer, ficarei grato.

Grande abraço a todos.

----------


## naxneri

Tente colocar a potencia em uns 25%, se tiver no 100% essa potencia toda em uma distancia tão curta em vez de ajudar atrapalha.

----------


## rlcardo

Vou tentar, eu estou utilizando em 50%. minha intenção é utilizar em casa mesmo e eu ja mando o Sinal do meu Linksys pra 3 vizinhos aqui, eu queria apenas encostar o linksys e melhorar a qualidade do sinal com esta placa da krazer e quem sabe ganhar mais uns 4 clientes, não quero nada muito grande, pois não tenho muito tempo pra dar assistência ao pessoal. Abraços.

----------


## Fylipel

Pow o meu eu atualizei o firm qe eles me mandaram mais depois disso não conecta de jeito nem um via wifi só via cabo, ta uma merda eu reseto ele, ele funciona o wifi passa uma noite não funciona mais só resetando algem já viu esse problema???

ME AJUDEM POR FAVOR  :Argh:

----------


## Fylipel

Amigo isso esta acontecendo comigo tbm, Já mudou de canal? eu uso o 10 ou 11 são os melhores, tenta ae e me fala..

----------


## Fylipel

> Boa noite.
> 
> Comprei esta PCBA deste anúncio: http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...tt-b-24ghz-_JM
> Possuo esta antena externa: http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...less-wi-fi-_JM
> 
> Utilizo um modem roteado, mandando o sinal direto para a porta WAN, estou tenho o seguinte problema: Digamos que se eu estiver à 90 Metros da antena, a conexão e navegação permanecem boas, e se eu fico a 100 Metros, já não tenho mais navegação, porém a qualidade do sinal perto do relógio do windows mostra como "Excelente" .O mais engraçado é que eu possuo um roteador pra uso interno (Linksys wrt54g) quando eu chego no mesmo ponto que citei dos 100 Metros, o windows mostra 3 barrinhas de sinal, porém a navegação fica perfeita.
> 
> Aqui está meu backup de configuração do meu roteador
> http://www.4shared.com/file/eK7fGVLE/config.html
> ...


Amigo isso esta acontecendo comigo tbm, Já mudou de canal? eu uso o 10 ou 11 são os melhores, tenta ae e me fala..

----------


## rlcardo

> Amigo isso esta acontecendo comigo tbm, Já mudou de canal? eu uso o 10 ou 11 são os melhores, tenta ae e me fala..


Agora deu zebra geral.

Ontem ela parou de funcionar, ela acende os leds normalmente, porém não transmite o nome da rede sem fio. Liguei ela direto na porta lan do PC, mostra como: Rede não identificada.
Não consigo acessar a configuração da placa no navegador. Quando eu digito ipconfig no prompt de comando, mostra o Gateway Padrão em branco, já tentei colocar o IP Manualmente pra ver se conseguiria acessar as configurações dela
Mas não deu certo também.
Tento resetar ela pelo botão, mas nada acontece também.

Ja estou arrependido de ter comprado esta placa :S

----------


## Fylipel

> Agora deu zebra geral.
> 
> Ontem ela parou de funcionar, ela acende os leds normalmente, porém não transmite o nome da rede sem fio. Liguei ela direto na porta lan do PC, mostra como: Rede não identificada.
> Não consigo acessar a configuração da placa no navegador. Quando eu digito ipconfig no prompt de comando, mostra o Gateway Padrão em branco, já tentei colocar o IP Manualmente pra ver se conseguiria acessar as configurações dela
> Mas não deu certo também.
> Tento resetar ela pelo botão, mas nada acontece também.
> 
> Ja estou arrependido de ter comprado esta placa :S


Amigo eu tbm me arrependi de ter comprado minha sorte qe eu tenho um dlink, mais o dlink é só de 250Mw e o Krazer de1000Mw . A agora?kkkkkk :Shot:

----------


## rlcardo

> Amigo eu tbm me arrependi de ter comprado minha sorte qe eu tenho um dlink, mais o dlink é só de 250Mw e o Krazer de1000Mw . A agora?kkkkkk


Pois é cara, minha sorte tbm foi o Linksys wrt54g, eu agora fiquei meio bolado com o krazer, todos sempre dizem pra não utilizar 1watt de potencia, sempre dizemm pra deixar em 50% ou 15%, digamos que se eu tiver um cliente aki proximo e outro cliente bem distante, precisarei de outro roteador pra mandar o sinal pro cliente mais proximo, ja que dizem que 1Watt acaba afogando as conexão próximas, é meio complicado isso.

----------


## Fylipel

> Pois é cara, minha sorte tbm foi o Linksys wrt54g, eu agora fiquei meio bolado com o krazer, todos sempre dizem pra não utilizar 1watt de potencia, sempre dizemm pra deixar em 50% ou 15%, digamos que se eu tiver um cliente aki proximo e outro cliente bem distante, precisarei de outro roteador pra mandar o sinal pro cliente mais proximo, ja que dizem que 1Watt acaba afogando as conexão próximas, é meio complicado isso.


O meu eu uso na potencia máxima será esse o problema?

----------


## rodolfodias

o Fylipel este é o problema segundo o filzek os roteadores da krazer de 1 watt(1000Miliwatts) se for usado com potência maxima gera um campo muito forte e da uma interferencia braba no spectro de canais do roteadores ou CPEs, então quem estiver próximo a antena não consiguira conectar pois o sinal estara fraco o se estiver normal vai ficar ruim a conexão devido o exagero da potencia, segundo o Filzek 
vc devera utilizar a potencia de 15% até no maximo uns 30% ou 50% , dai vc devera testar e ir fazer o teste a porcentagem de potencia que ficar boa vc deixa ai meu amigo é só alegria.

*se ajudei a você entender melhor clique na estrela abaixo para ajudar eu na reputação.Obrigado!*

----------


## raumaster

Na minha opinião é um erro esses produtos sairem de fabrica com potência no máximo, porra, 1000mW se o fulano colocar em modo B ou 500mW se colocar em N, absurdo! Qualquer um pode ir no ML e comprar um roteador wifi krazer e ligar em casa com essa potência toda, muitos fazem isso por desconhecerem. Deveria vir configurado pra no máximo 100mW e olhe lá!

----------


## rodolfodias

é verdade RAUMASTER esses APs da krazer são ótimos mas deveria ser reformulada as firmwares produzidas pela krazer
por ser um produto nacional deveria ser muiito superior as as outras marcas mas infelizmente eles não procuram aperfeiçoar as firmwares
agora os APs da krazer estão vindo com firmware AP ROUTER - Ex: O Meu AP KRAZER WAP2150N-HP veio com a firmware APROUTER 9.4beta
só q ele é 3g e a firmware aprouter naum tem recurso para usar modo 3g
ta muito errado isso O FILZEK Olhe isso como uma descrição naum como uma coisa ruim e sim como boa!

----------


## Fylipel

> o Fylipel este é o problema segundo o filzek os roteadores da krazer de 1 watt(1000Miliwatts) se for usado com potência maxima gera um campo muito forte e da uma interferencia braba no spectro de canais do roteadores ou CPEs, então quem estiver próximo a antena não consiguira conectar pois o sinal estara fraco o se estiver normal vai ficar ruim a conexão devido o exagero da potencia, segundo o Filzek 
> vc devera utilizar a potencia de 15% até no maximo uns 30% ou 50% , dai vc devera testar e ir fazer o teste a porcentagem de potencia que ficar boa vc deixa ai meu amigo é só alegria.
> 
> *se ajudei a você entender melhor clique na estrela abaixo para ajudar eu na reputação.Obrigado!*


Amigo Consegui. Eu Fiz um mapeamento da minha área, e vi os canais das redes em volta a maioria (1a6) Eu coloquei no canal 11 (livre) E coloquei a potencia 100%, e já faz mês qe esta tudo ok . Eu tenho duas redes wifi com antena externa, mais a outra é um modem dlink qe coloqei no canal 2 pq estava livre, Não esta dando interferência e esta tudo ok, tenta colocar no canal 11ou12ou13 (MAIS LEMBRANDO WIFI DE CELULAR SÓ RECONHECE ATÉ 11) E VAI aumentando a potencia uma por uma pra ver até onde vai. FICO ESPERANDO RESPOSTA

----------


## raumaster

Se alguém puder me ajudar com atualização do firmware de uma CPE Krazer BGN, leiam esse tópico: https://under-linux.org/f172/cpe-kra...izacao-160014/ Valeu!

----------


## raumaster

> Estamos ja finalizando o firmware novo para o modelo KR-WAP254G-N, com controle de potencia formal, ou seja, completo, com nivel de sinal do AP (estacao e clientes), e até 60 MAC ADDRESS na lista de limitação.
> 
> Alguem quer mais alguma coisa???


E sai ou não sai esse firmware???

----------


## filzek

Firmware de 60 macs ou mais sai até o final do mes!

----------


## Fylipel

ele falo isso no mês retrasado. O site da krazer nunca foi atualizado sempre qe eu vou lá a reparo nas novidades sempre é aquele decodificador kkkk. Krazer é uma merda. em Firmware.

----------


## rodolfodias

gente por gentileza me ajudem URGENTE SOCORRO fui atualizar meu roteador KRAZER KR-WAP2150N-HP CHipset Ralink RT3050F
e Deu Pau Snão liga a rede wireless não consigo acessar a firmware pelo navegador e a LUZ da porta LAN de rede (ETHERNET) e só fica Piscando
e como fasso pra mim Recuperar o Router Usando o TFTP ?
Pois O Pessoal só explicam como fazer o processo dos Aps Com Chipset Realtek
AGORA ME EXPLIQUEM POR GENTILEZA COMO FAZER ISSO NO MEU KRAZER KR-WAP2150N-HP CHIPSET RALINK RT3050F?

Desde Já Agradeço....

----------


## Fylipel

> gente por gentileza me ajudem URGENTE SOCORRO fui atualizar meu roteador KRAZER KR-WAP2150N-HP CHipset Ralink RT3050F
> e Deu Pau Snão liga a rede wireless não consigo acessar a firmware pelo navegador e a LUZ da porta LAN de rede (ETHERNET) e só fica Piscando
> e como fasso pra mim Recuperar o Router Usando o TFTP ?
> Pois O Pessoal só explicam como fazer o processo dos Aps Com Chipset Realtek
> AGORA ME EXPLIQUEM POR GENTILEZA COMO FAZER ISSO NO MEU KRAZER KR-WAP2150N-HP CHIPSET RALINK RT3050F?
> 
> Desde Já Agradeço....



FUDEU!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## filzek

Recuperação de placas com chipset ralink por má atualização de firmware somente por cabo serial.

A placa tem a pinagem e porta marcada do lado superior direito, mostrando Ground, TX e Rx, velocidade serial 57600.

Tem que rodar um servidor TFTP, colocar o IP do servidor que é definido quando se aperta a tecla 2 no console serial, depois Y, e assim pede o IP local da placa e o IP do servidor.

Suba direto o firmware.

Abracos

----------


## 1929

Filzek, vou fazer um pedido em público.

Volta a comercializar as placas wap254G-N. Chipset 8196C. 
Só encontro elas agora dentro das CPEs.

Náo sei o que o pessoal está fazendo, mas tenho muitas em producáo e sem problemas. Pergunto, para que mudar o firmware no caso de usar como cliente? Tem tudo que precisa.
Ontem contatei a Fernanda e ela me deu a notícia que só na CPE. Eu estava padronizando ela com antena de grade, onde tenho um controle melhor da polaridade. Além disso, ao queimar uma pcba de outras procedencias, fica simples colocar uma das tuas pcba e rapidinho resolver o problema.
Sem falar que para gravar a configuracao sao só 15 seg para voltar. Náo tem nenhuma mais rápida neste quesito.

----------


## raumaster

Se alguém quiser, estou com 5 CPE's à venda, na realidade vou ficar com uma, só pra testes locais, mas dependendo de quanto me oferecerem, vendo tudo. Todas CPE's tão com no máximo 6 meses de uso, 100% funcionais. Motivo da venda: ativação de Airmax em um POP, precisei colocar tudo UBNT.

----------


## filzek

As placas BGN vão voltar no final de outubro apenas, ocorreu um erro por nossa parte na logistica das memorias flashes, já que a nova versão dos futuros firmware exigirão flash de 4megas contra 2megas das atuais, e por isso não pudemos produzir as placas, neste momento estamos aguardando a entrega das memorias flashes de 4 megas para que as mesmas entrem em fabricação, por isso, estou estimando final de outubro, mas, pode chegar antes. Foi um erro grave, que afetou todas nossa linha, mas, ja foi resolvido, agora é aguardar.

Com relação a banda e sinal, as placas permaneceram as mesmas, pois, todos que estão usando gostaram.

----------


## 1929

Boa noticia Filzek.

Eu já estava desanimando.

----------


## digidel

Finalmente resolvi meu problema com este KRAZER KR-WAP254G-N.
Joguei este lixo fora :Thumpdown:  e comprei um Edimax :Tee: .
Agora consegui ter um sinal estável nos 12 apartamento do prédio onde eu moro.
Boa sorte a todos! vão precisar!.

----------


## 1929

Eu também resolvi meus problemas com o 254 G-N . Só alegrias.

Eu só uso como cliente de RB com cartão b/g/n

----------


## Fylipel

> Finalmente resolvi meu problema com este KRAZER KR-WAP254G-N.
> Joguei este lixo fora e comprei um Edimax.
> Agora consegui ter um sinal estável nos 12 apartamento do prédio onde eu moro.
> Boa sorte a todos! vão precisar!.


Qual modelo mano? Tô com esse krazer e ta uma merda. Me informe o modelo do edimax. Vlw

----------


## digidel

> Qual modelo mano? Tô com esse krazer e ta uma merda. Me informe o modelo do edimax. Vlw


Estou usando o modelo AR-7084GA que possui moden adsl e wifi B/G é um modelo de entrada e já te adianto que deixou o Krazer no chinelo.Paguei apenas 79,00 reais no mercadolivre.
Antes era um terror com o Krazer,dia funcionava outro não,derepente parou do nada e não voltou.
O edimax foi simples de configurar e o sinal e estável e não cai.Consegui levar o sinal no ultimo apartamento do prédio onde moro,onde o krazer não chegava.
Só não gostei de uma coisa,não tem como ver quem esta conectado nele, mesmo entrando no "status wireless" não da para ver.
Mas ele bloqueia via mac andress ou ip filter,não tem também controle de banda por ser um modelo de entrada.

----------


## Fylipel

> Estou usando o modelo AR-7084GA que possui moden adsl e wifi B/G é um modelo de entrada e já te adianto que deixou o Krazer no chinelo.Paguei apenas 79,00 reais no mercadolivre.
> Antes era um terror com o Krazer,dia funcionava outro não,derepente parou do nada e não voltou.
> O edimax foi simples de configurar e o sinal e estável e não cai.Consegui levar o sinal no ultimo apartamento do prédio onde moro,onde o krazer não chegava.
> Só não gostei de uma coisa,não tem como ver quem esta conectado nele, mesmo entrando no "status wireless" não da para ver.
> Mas ele bloqueia via mac andress ou ip filter,não tem também controle de banda por ser um modelo de entrada.



Hum, Amigo, eu uso um dlink 2640b, Mais com antena interna pq a antena dele é fixa, e ligado nele o krazer qe tem antena externa, que o sinal vai na rua toda.

mais quando coloca pra conectar do krazer não vai ele não libera o ip ai tenho qe resetar ai fica pegando uns 2 dias ai para de novo . Por isso qe eu qeria um externo. 


Mais o edmiax num é de 400Mw? o krazer é bom por ser de 1000Mw em b. mais o foda dele é o firmware. :Dontknow:

----------


## digidel

O edimax tem antena removível,não vi diferença na potência de 400mw do edimax para o krazer de 1000mw,também nunca funcionava direito.

----------


## Fylipel

> O edimax tem antena removível,não vi diferença na potência de 400mw do edimax para o krazer de 1000mw,também nunca funcionava direito.


Pior que é verdade, oque adianta ter 1000Mw se não funciona, vou ver se eu ligo o cabo da antena externa no dlink, vou rancar a antena fixa. eu vi um tópico em outro forum qe falava como fazer.

----------


## kfdigital

muitos se lançam na frente dizendo esta acima em poténcia e fica tropeçando em qualidade e acabamento. infelismente ainda temos que continuar a entregar nosso dinheiro a empresas extrageiras. cadé as nacionais?????? queremos melhores preços mais qualidade, acordem aquarios, krazer e outras...

----------


## JeanFeliipe

Por favor me ajudem,como é o esquema do jtag para o wap 2150 n hp ?
tenho um cabo aqui que é seria > rj45 ,da para eu usar ele como jtag?

----------


## filzek

INFORMAÇÕES ABAIXO SÃO APENAS PARA A PLACA: KR-WAP2150N-HP

Ola, amanho posto a imagem de como é o TX, RX e Ground na placa KR-WAP2150N-HP.

Veja que fizemos uma parceria de quase 1 ano já com um programador russo que faz um firmware para a plataforma, é o WIVE-RTNL que tem inúmeros erros do proprio SDK corrigido e adicionado vários patches e recursos. Eu mesmo utilizo ele em minha residência o que não muda em nada a potência, mas, a estabilidade é muito boa, até mesmo com inúmeros torrents não muda em nada a performance, é um excelente firmware para usar na plataforma. Veja que a versão RT305x produzida pela Krazer tem duas versões, uma flash com 4mb e outra com 8 mb, assim, você precisa ver na placa qual a versão de sua flash. Ambas servem o firmware Aprouter e o original da Krazer.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/wive.../wive-ng-rtnl/

A Versão com 4 Megas de Flash pode utilizar o firmware:
Wive_WR-150N-1T1R.3.2.1.RU.21092012.bin

A versão com 8 Megas pode usar todos os recursos de torrent, storage e outros mais da versão completa:
Wive_WR-300NU-2T2R-USB-IPV6.3.2.1.RU.21092012.bin

Você pode subir com o cabo serial ou via o proprio firmware original da Krazer.

----------


## JeanFeliipe

posta a imagem ai filzek por favor, o procedimento deve ser feito no win xp ou pode ser no seven tambem?

----------


## agnaldo52

Amigos o problemas dos Aps soft-krazer é que ficam resetando muito e com isso temos que perder tempo para ir à casa do cliente reconfigurar tudo novamente.
Temos tambem a questão de vir varios com o mesmo numero de mac atrapalhando a associação de mac ao login do cliente e as fontes de 12 volts são apenas paliativas pois na verdade esses roteadores que eles importam e desmontam para montar a soft-krazer com suas placas necessitam de 24 volts.
Quanto ao mac duplicado eles deveriam fornecer o programinha para que possamos pelo menos arrumar essa bagunça.

----------


## filzek

> Amigos o problemas dos Aps soft-krazer é que ficam resetando muito e com isso temos que perder tempo para ir à casa do cliente reconfigurar tudo novamente.
> Temos tambem a questão de vir varios com o mesmo numero de mac atrapalhando a associação de mac ao login do cliente e as fontes de 12 volts são apenas paliativas pois na verdade esses roteadores que eles importam e desmontam para montar a soft-krazer com suas placas necessitam de 24 volts.
> Quanto ao mac duplicado eles deveriam fornecer o programinha para que possamos pelo menos arrumar essa bagunça.



Roteador que importamos, desmontamos e montamos CPE??? Aff... nem vou falar nada... acho que o mundo pirou de vez.

E para da falar MERDA, os reguladores mosfet utilizados em nossas placas não aguentam 24V e queimam, eles são de 9 a 18V, colocar 24V vão fazê-los estourar, podem até suportar por um tempo, depois BUM! Um projeto para 24V é bem diferente de um projeto para 18V então, deixa de falar besteira e trazer mal a todos do forum! Não sabe, não fala, se cala!

A Krazer desde 2008 faz as suas próprias placas e projetos, não dependemos de ninguém para isso.

Gostaria de comprar minhas placas para eu mesmo desmontar, seria muito mais facil, assim, poria meu cargo de Engenharia a disposição, você pelo visto é um fodão neh, então, vem trampar aqui no meu lugar e veja o que você consegue fazer, se conseguir mudar o mundo pela sua visão, te dou 30 dias e um salário de 100 mil reais por mês, mas preste atenção, você tem 30 dias para isso, se não mudar nada, você me paga 100 mil okay?

Então para de falar bosta e vai trabalhar, to de saco cheio de perrego que só vem criticar e tudo errado, dizendo que sabe isso ou aquilo e no final só conturbou a vida de mais da metade de quem ele falou besteira.

Reset em equipamento soft? só resatam os equipamentos 5.8 aonde a energia é uma MERDA, isso não é culpa de fabricante, igual você ir na concessionária querer que eles troquem seu motor porque o seu combustivel comeu o bloco do motor... aff...

Pra quem tem problema de energia, já disponibilizamos um firmware alternativo, é só requisitar e resolve o problema, não é um firmware para todos, mas para quem solicita por esse problema especifico, e olha, que nem 3% dos clientes solicitaram ele, nem mesmo ap router, quem usa aprouter de nossos clientes não somam 100 licença por mês, algo que o proprio pessoal da Ap Router fica espantado, porque? Porque quem esta usando o equipamento direito não tem problema, salvo essas regiões do país onde a energia não funciona direito, ou será que vocês não perceberam isso ainda? Algumas regiões a defasagem das fases esta errada, o ciclo de herts, a meia fase/tensão com picos absurdos, ai os outros equipamentos QUEIMAM e o da Krazer reseta, ainda bem neh? Porque temos alguns clientes, poucos, que estão nestes locais, hora da problema ora não, e todos relataram uma coisa, olha, o de vocês apenas reseta, nunca tivemos queima, os nanos e arigrids não resetam, mas queimam e o RF morre! Então, do mal a pior, ai agente arruma a solução para filtrar a má energia via software e contornar o problema de resetar, ai quem entrou em contato o FW foi providenciado, quem não entrou é impossivel resolver, quem gosta de Ap Router foi disponibilizada uma versão que não reseta, e pronto voila.

Agora o que acontece, inexperientes querem comprar uma CPE com 18dBi usar a 5km da torre com 60 graus de abertura e querer um desempenho fenomenal???? Ah vai dormir neh.... Porque será que a UBNT tem 12 produtos diferentes, é porque ela gosta de fazer café da manha recheado de biscoito e chocolate??? Não! É porque cada produto tem sua utilidade.

Ai a Krazer coloca duas opções de antenas, 18dBi e 20dBI XPOL, opa, uma pra usar até 3km e outra de 1 a 12km, qual a diferença de preço, 20 reais de uma pra outra, ai o cliente apenas diz, ah eh muito e compra a de 18 e usa a mais de 3km e diz esse produto eh uma merda, eh verdade eh uma merda mesmo, pra usar aonde voce quer usar eh mesmo, mas, se usar dentro dos 3km eh EXCELENTE, ai que são elas.

O cliente vem e compra um CPE 2.4GHZ 20dBi, ótimo sinal e performance, ai dizemos bem claro, olha, muda seu cartão da torre de B para B/N, e resolva seus problemas, o cliente diz SUA CPE É UMA BOSTA, hahah, o concorrente dele muda os cartões do MK para BGN, e pronto, ele mata o concorrente, o concorrente liga para nós e apenas dizemos a ele, desculpa, te informamos para voce mudar os cartoes para BGN, e limitar os clientes a 1.5km das torre, ou criar novo PoP na meia distancia... Ele não fez, achou que era muito caro, e morreu, culpa de quem? Dele mesmo.

Custo da CPE BGN 2.4 20dBi era de R$ 119,90, resultado de banda em N real TCP/IP até 80Mbps, então, pra que sofrer mais???

Simples, porque o provedor ou os amadores ficaram no conceito antigo e estão se matando, ai, é pra dar risada e deixar enterrar, o engraçado é que a nova geração de provedores e gatonet desta vez ta vindo direito, sem MUTRETA, pode até usar omni, mas tudo em N, puro, sem misturança, e qual a qualidade??? 1000 vezes melhor que o provedor TANTANTAN do local... Então, porque, porque o provedor não acordou!!!

Acordem gente e aprendam a usar cada equipamento, independente de marca, é claro que tem umas marcas que não da pra usar pra provedor, e quem usa só teve dor e sofrimento.

É impossível de negar que 250 mil clientes instalados no brasil não funcionem! Todos usando Krazer!

Não é um número baixo.


Destes 14 mil ja são N 2.4
Destes 25 mil ja são N 5.8

Quem mudou, migrou e trocou os cartões 2.4 e 5.8 para BGN, e AN, resolveu 50% da corrida de PERFORMANCE E BANDA, e por fim, lucratividade.

Quem ficou no B, esta se enterrando cada dia mais! E mais uma coisa, se precisar de jogar terra, só me chamar que vou e jogo, porque quem ta usando B ta estragando o provedor dele e de todos os outros em volta, sem contar na potência errada que estão usando, ainda bem que a ANATEL esta rondando tudo e fazendo medição espectral, e logo logo, até os provedores bambambam de 2.4 B legalizados vão tomar PADO na cabeça e ter que resolver a situação... Claro, imagina B em 30dBm estragando tudo, é isso que voces tão fazendo, mudem seus cartões para N e voltem a viver.

Mac duplicado a maioria esta sendo causada pelo proprio AP Router, estamos tentando ver o que fazer nisso, ja que não é causado pelo nosso fw, e sim, pela atualização. infelizmente não podemos fornecer o programa que calibra/troca mac das placas, é fechado e nem com NDA podemos fornecer.

----------


## ronei10

Gente olhando no site da Aprouter eu vi que eles liberaram desde o dia 19/09/2012 uma versão nova do firmware para essa pcba KR-WAP254G-N, alguem já testou para ver como se comporta?

----------


## raumaster

Eu já testei, atualizei 3 CPE's BGN com Realtek 8196 e funciona bem sim, mas não testei todos recursos, testei só como cliente tb. A licença custa 20,00 pila.

----------


## TON ZUFFO

Eu comprei a licença para o aprouter 9.4 direto da Krazer, por R$ 10,00

O software é bom, mas infelizmente a parte de SERVIÇOS, quase nenhum ítem funciona. 
ao tentar usar aparece uma mensagem dizendo "Opção não disponível nesta versão de firmware/hardware".
Com isto, fica impossível atualizar a data em NTP cliente. Não funciona e o firmware funciona com a data de Thu Jan 01 04:04:12 UTC 1970. Também não tem um log para Wireless, onde se vê hora e data que o cliente entrou ou saiu, quem entrou etc.
Reclamei para o suporte da Krazer e me disseram que o firmware não é da Krazer e é de terceiros e que a Krazer nada pode fazer e que a APROUTER não vai atualizar o firmware para acertar estes erros. Portanto, desinstalei o Aprouter 9.4 e voltei para o firmware original da Krazer. Vou ficar assim até que a Krazer resolva acertar estes problemas, ou até encontrar um outro firmware que dê certo para esta placa.

----------


## lorddefenser

To tentando comprar a firmware, mesmo com a parte serviços não funcionando como o colega disse, para mim não tem problema, pois não irei utiliza-lós mesmo.

O problema é o suporte pós-compra da Krazer, demoram no minimo 2-3 dias para responder um email, acabei conseguindo o msn da vendedora hoje, ao conversar com ela, disse que queria comprar o firmware e ela ficou off !

Resumindo, desde semana passada já era para eu ter instalado o roteador, porém quero instalar o APRouter primeiro, mas tá dificil de comprar.

Abraço.

----------


## lorddefenser

depois de 1 semana consegui comprar a firmware com eles, pois bem, fui atualizar, ai começou os problemas, baixei a firmware, instalei via TFTP/Reset, após o upload o modem simplesmente não dá sinal, não pega dhcp, já tentei dar um reset de 30s, nada!

ai voltei a firmware original 2.6 via TFTP também, e pensei, vou tentar subir o aprouter a partir da interface da firmware, fui lá, fiz o up normalmente..... após reiniciar também não dá sinal

----------


## Uchor

Dae amigos, estou tentando ir para o firmware da Krazer pois o firm da aprouter ta travando o meu ap. Quando vou apertar reset por 3 segundos para entrar em modo tftp não acontece nada, o ip 192.168.1.6 não me responde, sendo que coloco o ip 192.168.1.2 na minha placa de rede. Meu firmware é aprouter 9.4 Beta modelo RT3050-M1 ralink 3050!! se alguem poder me ajudar agradeço.

----------


## Uchor

Corri atrás e cheguei a conclusao de quem travava o router da krazer era o super aquecimento gerado através do firmware da aprouter. Já que não da para trocar de firmware nessa versao do aprouter, então coloquei um cooler com um dissipador em cima do chip e problema sanado!  :Captain:

----------


## marcelopillon

Ola, grande Filzek, 


eu atualizei meu router com este firrmeware que vc passou e agora esta pedindo USER e SENHA, mas ja tentei DIVERSAS e não consigo acessar o mesmo, me informe por favor no e-mail [email protected] obrigado !!!








> Boa Noite pessoal, 
> 
> Parecem que estão quebrando a cabeça com o roteador.
> 
> Vamos aos fatos.
> 
> KR-WAP254G-N vem da série mais vendida no brasil como numeros perto de 300 mil placas de rádio BG (serie 252, 254, 254e, ovislink, 254p).
> 
> A versão agora recebeu o chipset RTL8196C-V2 (que é muito mais rapido que o chipset atheros AR7240 que tem nas mikrotik e nas ubiquiti da vida). O rádio escolhido foi o 1x1 realtek com duplo lna e duplo pa.
> ...

----------

